
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (April 2019) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Note! Not looking for full time positions - I only take on project work.

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, company events and conferences.

~~~
na85
Your work sounds awesome. How did you get started?

~~~
Kliment
I was doing electronics as a hobby back in my teens, so I don't remember what
started it. I then had a decade or so of distraction due to getting involved
in computer science, but eventually came back to electronics and now I do
both. I guess the moving back was precipitated by the 3d printing community,
which is how I got into robotics. Feel free to IRC/email if you want more
detail.

------
adamnemecek
Location: Los Angeles; Remote; Consulting

I don't just write code, I solve hard problems. Strong foundations in other
scientific fields (math, physics, probability, formal logic). Startups have
hired me to implement their core products. If I don't know something, I find
the best resources, figure it out and deliver a polished solution.

Skills: application development, operating system internals (nix, macOS,
Windows), GPU programming, low latency networking, digital signal processing,
numerical computation, databases, high performance computation, machine
learning, computer vision, robotics

Languages & Frameworks: C, C++, Rust, Swift, Metal, AVFoundation, TensorFlow,
Julia, Objective-C, Python, Java, Kotlin, Javascript, TypeScript, Ruby

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
nemecek-b40153104/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-nemecek-b40153104/)

Currently I'm working on [http://ngrid.io](http://ngrid.io) but I'm available
for interesting work.

Contact: my user name at gmail dot com

Education: A.B. in CS from Harvard

Open source contributions:
[https://github.com/adamnemecek](https://github.com/adamnemecek).

* Core team member of AudioKit, contributor to nalgebra ([https://github.com/rustsim/nalgebra](https://github.com/rustsim/nalgebra))

* added Swift support to Godbolt compiler explorer ([https://godbolt.org/](https://godbolt.org/))

* contributed to Firefox for iOS

* billion of minor contributions

~~~
escapecharacter
Sounds like we have similar interests!

------
nthompson
Location: Knoxville, Tennessee

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++/HPC/Python/JS/Numerical Analysis/Signal Processing

Email: nathompson7@protonmail.com

I have written multiple scientific desktop apps, scientific web apps, written
multithreaded and CUDA HPC codes in C++, lots of scientific Python code for
low-CPU apps, scientific visualizations in Three.js and D3.js, and I wrote
much of boost.math, which you can clone and look at my commits. My boost
commits are basically a list of "glue" tools for my projects, quadrature,
denoising, interpolators, statistics, so on. Fairly experienced in Eigen for
linear algebra.

------
rflrob
Location: San Francisco Bay Area (strongly prefer SF, South SF, or East Bay)
Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: * Python
(numpy/scipy/pandas/matplotlib) * Snakemake * Unix/Linux shell (and basic
server administration) * Various levels of experience in other languages (R,
SQL, C/C++, Java, Matlab) * Next-gen sequencing data generation and analysis

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1q5HRmK6xTKOs5nvOMPht7sSdv43...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1q5HRmK6xTKOs5nvOMPht7sSdv433zX-T/view?usp=sharing)
Email: pcombs@gmail.com

I'm a biology PhD with significant wet-lab experience looking for
Bioinformatics/Computational biologist position. Looking for someone to work
with your sequencing team to do first-pass (and more!) analysis? Need to beef
up the reproducibility of your data analysis pipeline and make it distributed?
Drop me a line!

------
twawayy1
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, C#, python, tensorflow, mongodb, redis, cefsharp

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/ALLYOURSR/resume](https://github.com/ALLYOURSR/resume)

Email: ishtaygrud@hotmail.com

Hello! I am a geophysicist turned software engineer, with a broad range of
technical experience. As a generalist, I have 10 years of practice in various
languages in subjects spanning numerical computing/simulation, full stack game
development, and most recently deep learning. Take a look at my resume and see
that I'm capable of learning anything necessary to fulfill your startup needs!
I'm looking for an impactful, multifaceted technical role where I can bring
ideas to life with organized, extensible, object oriented code. I'm
particularly eager to further develop my knowledge of ML/AI, so give me a
call!

------
k2052
Location: North Idaho/Spokane, Washington area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, JS, Ruby, Rails, Clojure, ClojureScript, GraphQL, Redux,
MEAN Stack, VueJS, basically all the modern web stuff buzzwords, and of course
I have 5-7 years experience with React Hooks

GitHub: [https://github.com/k2052/](https://github.com/k2052/)

Writings: [https://getGood.at](https://getGood.at) (all written by me)

Email: k@2052.me

I'm a full-stack dev with extensive experience in modern JS stacks and Ruby.
Constantly learning and I have dabbled in everything from C++ game dev to
Haskell. Could easily learn a new stack or an de-rust an old one (PHP hate is
silly). I have built my own frameworks [https://github.com/eldr-
rb/eldr](https://github.com/eldr-rb/eldr), written books
[https://getgood.at/build-your-own/sinatra](https://getgood.at/build-your-
own/sinatra), and created tools that make developers lives easier
[https://github.com/Hactar-js/hactar](https://github.com/Hactar-js/hactar).
Would love to work on developer tools or tools for designers!

Full disclosure upfront: I'm on the autism spectrum and have struggled with
interviews, take home assignments or trial runs are a necessity, no
whiteboarding.

------
reverite
Location: San Jose, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
        * Languages I Can Write: Go, JavaScript/NodeJS/TypeScript, Java, Python, PHP
    
        * OWASP Top 10 / CWE Top 25
    
        * Applied Cryptography
    
        * Vulnerability Management / Threat Modeling / Architecture Assessment
    
        * Source Code Review
    

Resume/CV: [https://chalker.io/resume](https://chalker.io/resume) ||
[https://linkedin.com/in/samchalker](https://linkedin.com/in/samchalker)

Email: hn at chalker dot io

I have been in both red team and blue team security positions, and I'm
comfortable being in a lot of tech stacks in reading code and adapting to
whatever the company focuses on. I've also written a quick intercepting proxy
with TLS support (in Node.js... _that_ was interesting to work on) to capture
WebSocket traffic as a part of pentesting, which I presented a couple of years
ago at Black Hat Arsenal 2017. I've mentored employees in a blue team role on
application security best practices. I'm open to security engineering or
security consulting positions, minus software engineering or adjacent roles
thereof. I am looking primarily for remote work due to an injury.

------
vosper
Location: Nelson, New Zealand

Remote: Yes, preferred.

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: 10+ combined professional experience between Javascript
(including 2 years w/ React and Redux) and Python (in a large codebase, not
just scripting). So I can do back-end and front-end. I've also 4 years
experience managing teams. Interested in learning other languages and
technologies.

Résumé/CV: Happy to supply if needed

Email: craig.glennie@gmail.com

I'm open for full-time, contract, or even co-founder if the right opportunity
arose.

After working in the Bay Area for 7 years, I've moved back home to New
Zealand. I've been working full-time remote for an SF-based company for the
past year. I enjoy working remote, have the self-discipline to do so, and
would like to continue doing that.

I have worked heavily both on the front and backend; as an individual
contributor, team lead, and Director of Engineering. I enjoy working with
people; I can run stand-ups, coordinate work and planning across multiple
stakeholders and teams, and help you build a successful engineering team. But
I also still love coding, so I am just as happy taking tickets and delivering
high-quality code.

Please reach out to me even if it's just to chat or for networking!

------
dynatos
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes but not required

Willing to relocate: Location dependant

Technologies: Full-stack Javascript ES6+, Node.js/NPM, React/Redux, Webpack,
Babel, Docker, Nginx, MySQL, Git, HTML, CSS - Linux & Windows

Résumé/CV: (Contact me for a formal resume)
[https://jasonwortley.com](https://jasonwortley.com) (source code:
[https://github.com/dynatos/personal-
website](https://github.com/dynatos/personal-website))

Email: jason (at) jasonwortley -dot- com

I'm Jason, a full stack web developer who understands business thanks to prior
ownership experience. I can build web apps, work on a team, and communicate
with my fellows. I'm very interested in continuing to learn and branch out,
and I think the best way to do that is by working with others. I'm
particularly interested in Security, especially on the web, but all facets
grab my attention.

------
q3k
Jack of all trades^W^W^W^WGeneralist. Close to 10 years of industry
experience. Doing consulting and training.

    
    
        Location: Munich, Germany
        Remote: yes
        Willing to relocate: no (but will fly short-term)
        Technologies:
         - SRE/DevOps (Go, Python, Kubernetes, Bazel, Nix, gRPC, large scale HA design)
         - Hardware development and hacking (schematic capture, PCB design, firmware extraction, side channel attacks, FPGA development and formal verification)
         - Network engineering (BGP, OSPF, SDNish stuff, automation)
         - Reverse engineering (protocols, firmware, code)
        Email: q3k@q3k.org
        IRC: q3k on Freenode

------
newgrange

      Location: Central Texas
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: AI/ML, hardware-software co-development, networking
      Résumé/CV: Email if needed.
      Email: nbp@fynestro.com
      Note: Not looking for full time positions, looking for project work. 
      Below are a few random items from what I have done in the past. 
      And, yes I admit I have been very fortunate to work on such diverse topics.
      
      
      AI/ML: Image analysis with custom Deep NNets - application specific, 
      NLP, data analytics, Google computer vision API, AWS Rekognition etc.
      
      Hardware: FPGA / ASIC (SoC) bring-up, hw/sw co-development, help with 
      ASIC/SoC design/architecture. 
      
      Embedded: RTOS, custom bare metal system, ultra-low-power memory and 
      resource constrained system design. Interfaces such as PCIe, UART, 
      SPI, I2C etc. Many microcontrollers (e.g. Cypress PSoC, Atmel AVR, 
      Microchip, r-pi / arduino, ...)
      
      Networking: RF and wired protocol stack development from scratch 
      (built from Mbps to 100 +Gbps on custom hw platform), feature adds. 
      Many wireless MAC protocols, custom protocol design ...
      
      Cloud: AWS infrastructure and ecosystem components for large 
      scale system solutions
      
      Languages: C, Python, Golang, Elm, Verilog etc.
      
      This short list hopefully provides an overview, please reach out 
      if you have any questions.

------
zrail
Location: Ann Arbor, MI

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe!

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Python, Node, Go, basic front-end stuff

Résumé/CV: [https://www.petekeen.net/resume](https://www.petekeen.net/resume)

Email: hi@petekeen.net

I'm looking for something new, primarily working on backend systems but I'm
not particular. I consider myself a generalist (my blog at
[https://www.petekeen.net](https://www.petekeen.net) illustrates that pretty
well). I'd love to work in fintech, developer tools, etc.

------
phplevin
Position: PHP backend developer, Full stack

Location: Palo Alto, CA

Remote: Possible (USA)

Willing to relocate: Maybe inside California

Technologies: PHP (Yii, Laravel, Zend), MySql, PostgreSQL, JavaScript, jQuery,
Ajax, HTML 5, CSS 3, Bootstrap 4, git, LAMP, some Node.js, Express and
ModgoDB, Python/Django, swift.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alekseilevin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alekseilevin/)

Email: mail@alekseilevin.com

Authorized to work in United States for any employer.

Highly competent, dynamic and motivated Developer with several years of
progressive experience in project management, developing, requirements
gathering, communication, database design, program testing as well as problem
resolution. A Seasoned Backend PHP Developer with excellent knowledge of PHP
7, PHP frameworks such as Yii, Laravel and Zend, Apache, Ubuntu, MySQL and of
course solid frontend skills HTML5, CSS3, Bootstrap4, JavaScript and jQuery. A
versatile Professional possesses a high awareness of practical issues and
trends, particularly in regard to accessibility, usability and emerging
technologies in the IT Industry. Results oriented professional with proven
ability of excellence to get results, conduct researches, ensure adequate
supervision and efficiency. Good team player with a strong ability to organize
and present complex solutions clearly and accurately.

------
rasikjain
Location: Greater New York

Remote: Yes (Remote Only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
        • Web: ReactJs | ES6/7 | TypeScript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js | AngularJs | HTML5 | Bootstrap
    
        • Microsoft: .NET Core | C# | Asp.Net MVC | Web API | Linq | Entity Framework
    
        • Data: SQL Server | MySQL | MongoDB
    
        • Cloud: AWS | Azure | S3 | EC2 | SQS | SNS | RDS
    
        • Packages & Tools: Axios | GraphQL | Redux | WebPack | Babel | NPM | Git | Splunk | SumoLogic | Jira | Sitecore
    

Email: jainrasik [at] gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/](https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-
jain](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-jain)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Github: [https://github.com/rasikjain](https://github.com/rasikjain)

Experienced (15+ years) Software Engineer & Architect with experience in FULL-
STACK applications in React.js / TypeScript / C# / AWS / Cyber Security.
Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development, Solution &
Enterprise Architecture, Security & Cloud.

------
jaimehrubiks
Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Nodejs, Python, C, Bash / AWS, Docker, Vagrant,
Kubernetes, Ansible / TCP/IP, Wireshark, Linux, Pentesting

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Lz8wvaDXQicfUgomLO6-En2x0bW...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Lz8wvaDXQicfUgomLO6-En2x0bW1rMkK/view)

Email: jaimehidalgo2+jobs[AT]gmail.com

I graduate in August, although I have some experience already. I will be on
OPT with working permission for 3 years.

------
dander275
• Location: Poland, Europe (remote)

• Remote: Yes, over 5 years of experience

• Willing to relocate: No, but a business trip is an option

• Technologies: Full-stack JS, Full-stack RoR, Full-stack Python, Mobile
(React Native + Expo.io), Machine Learning, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Big Data
analysis, Heroku, Webpack, AWS

• Collaboration: GitHub, GitLab, BitBucket, JIRA, RedBooth, Slack, Zoom, Meet,
Skype

• Services: Solution design and development that your business needs. APIs,
Mobile Apps, Internet of Things, Websites, SaaS.

My name is Daniel. I am the General Manager of the remote-first IT consultancy
company TDCM.io and at the same time a Software Engineer with over ten years
of professional experience. I am here to offer help of myself and the top-
notch professional team behind me to solve your technical problem. Whether it
is a short-term project or a long term commitment, we are ready for it. With a
vastly experienced team, we can approach and solve almost any problem.
Extended team model is natural to us, but TDCM.io can provide product
development team for your business.

Drop me a line with your technical needs and be sure to hear from me soon.

• Résumé/CV: [https://tdcm.io/cv/daniel](https://tdcm.io/cv/daniel)

• Email: hello.hacker [at] tdcm.io

• Website: [https://tdcm.io](https://tdcm.io)

------
account_holder
Location: Saarbrücken, Germany

Remote: I don't mind.

Willing to relocate: Yes. Would prefer if it were within Europe. But I'm open
to new places.

Technologies: * Programming Language - Python, C++, Java. * Framework:
Tensorflow, PyTorch, Docker, Kubeflow, ASP.NET( C#) * Machine Learning, Deep
Learning, Data Mining and Analysis. * Linux (preferred), Mac OS, Windows.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gYTdyFMDIHG8mh7X_gH4ltIFtUd...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gYTdyFMDIHG8mh7X_gH4ltIFtUdgTxIN/view)

Email: nithya1810@gmail.com

My field of interest is Machine Learning and Data Science for which, I have a
strong theoretical background and projects to back up my practical experience.
In particular, I have worked on different CNN architectures in text and image
analysis. (Python-Tensorflow) and associated libraries is my preferred tool
set for ML and Data Science. I have experience working in teams with people of
varied expertise in different domains and hence, I have learnt how to
communicate effectively with different groups and present my ideas
accordingly. Currently looking for opportunities in the corporate sector to
bring applicable ML solutions into production.

------
GnomeChomsky
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Relocation: Yes, including internationally

Technologies: HRIT—e.g. LMS, HRIS, ATS, EPMS etc. Expert with Adobe Captivate
and Articulate Storyline, some HTML & CSS, some Adobe Creative, and great with
the usual mix of Office, Google Apps, Trello, Slack, Basecamp, etc.

Resume: [http://www.kcole.net](http://www.kcole.net) |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kecole](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kecole)

Unlike most on here, I'm not a developer or an engineer. While I know a little
Rails and am proud of my Angular SPA, you should probably not hire me to code
for you.

However, you may want to hire me if you need someone passionate about enabling
& empowering customers, partners, and employees—someone who can tackle your
training, learning & development, and people strategy functions. From
elearning to ILT to experiential learning (e.g. hands-on labs), I ensure
people have the tools, skills, and knowledge they need to thrive at work. If
you're looking for a tech-savvy L&D professional skilled at building high-
impact programs, let's chat so I can hear about your priorities and see if
there's a good fit.

------
techj
Location: Washington, DC | Fairfax , VA

Remote: Yes (Have experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Linux, AWS, MySQL, PHP, Pandas, Selenium,
Ansible, etc.

Résumé/CV: Available upon request.

Email: dctechj at gmail

I enjoy working with other people, and I'm good at developing practical
solutions to problems. I am capable of quickly learning new tech on my own
time, or absorbing knowledge by working with others. I've both worked remotely
and as a member of a team. My work experience is focused in full stack web
development and running IT infrastructure. I am comfortable outside of this
range and have worked on systems ranging from USB duplication automation,
warehouse inventory systems, and 'complex' proprietary databases.

I am open to entry-level roles, but I could be a good fit for roles where my
experience applies. I took a break to complete my degree a few years back, and
have a programming resume gap that can be discussed.

Current personal projects:

Built a server out of off-lease enterprise gear and using it as my own
virtualmachine server. Working on automating the deployment of any programs or
services I host locally.

Developing a real-time general purpose notification system. Reading through
"Designing Data-Intensive Applications."

------
llamataboot
Seeking Work | 5 year+ backend/fullstack web dev (Ruby/Rails mostly, but open
to new stacks)

Location: Midwest US/occasionally Europe (US Citizen with EU work permit)

Remote: Only looking for remote work at this time

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, API design, API integrations, TDD/BDD Learning:
Elixir, Elm, open to new stacks.

resume: [https://cl.ly/2811a69a08c1](https://cl.ly/2811a69a08c1)

li:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/estiens/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/estiens/)

github: [https://www.github.com/estiens](https://www.github.com/estiens)

\--

Social worker turned coder. (Former policy researcher, community organizer,
youth worker.) Proficient with Ruby (Rails/Sinatra), JS, API design, TDD/BDD.
Know my way around devops with Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Heroku, etc.
Looking for opportunities with organizations and companies that are mission-
driven and trying to address a social problem somehow. Have had side projects
on the front page of HN and led year+ long development projects doing a fair
amount of project management and mentoring along with coding.

------
DolemiteForever
Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, bonus points if you're in Germany or a Blade Runner-
esque, decadent international city

Technologies: AVID, Premiere, Final Cut, After Effects, many other
camera/post-production/GFX and related apps/gear/tech, __please see CV __.
Quick learner. Magical powers.

Languages: English - native, German - intermediate, Spanish - basic, Swedish -
dirty words

Résumé/CV:

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelreitereditor](http://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelreitereditor),
[https://resumes.indeed.com/resume/3aa07a47dd06af10](https://resumes.indeed.com/resume/3aa07a47dd06af10)

Reel: [https://vimeo.com/152338863](https://vimeo.com/152338863)

Email: mikereiter[at]sbcglobal.net

Creating video content or related tech? I have comprehensive video content
research,development, production, post-production, and distribution
experience. Short/long form, TV, feature film, GFX, you name it. I'm looking
to get into tech-related video, motion capture, game industry, anything
involving content.

 __Please see CV for portfolio links __

------
shekhirin
Location: Saint Petersburg, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Flask, Django, Redis, PostgreSQL, Heroku, AWS, ...

CV: [https://shekhirin.me/](https://shekhirin.me/)

Email: alexey@shekhirin.me

I’m a first year college dropout working at international fintech company as a
Data Scientist. Now I want to shift to Backend, that’s why I’m writing here.
Before Data Science I’ve been mostly doing backend in Python creating my own
side projects.

------
clagio
Location: Varese, Italy

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies:

    
    
      Web/Application Server: Apache Web Server, IIS, Nginx, SSL, Oracle Weblogic Server, SOA suite, Adobe
      Coldfusion, Apache Tomcat, Red Hat JBoss, Wildfly, Oracle Forms & Reports, Glassfish
      Business Intelligence: SAP Business Objects, Tableau Server
      Web Analytics: Awstats, Matomo (former Piwik)
      Monitoring: Nagios XI, PRTG
      Other Tools/Products: Ansible, Sonatype Nexus, Memcached
      Single Sign On services (SSO): CAS, Oracle Internet Directory (OID), Oracle Access Manager (OAM)
      Languages: Shell script (bash, ksh), PHP (Laravel), HTML, CSS, JavaScript
      Databases: Oracle, MySQL, PostgreSQL
    

Résumé/CV:

[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1atELqJIaPDZOW3fDV8mmvJkDuq...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1atELqJIaPDZOW3fDV8mmvJkDuq..).

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/clagio/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/clagio/)

Email: claudio.salinitro@gmail.com

I have an extensive experience designing HA infrastructures, setup new
systems, troubleshooting issues and managing teams.

I'm looking for new challenging problems to solve.

------
throwaway746
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Developer for 20 years, multiple languages and tech stacks. PhD in CS. People
manager for 15 years. The last 3 years specialize in geographically
distributed software team management. Founded 2 companies in the past.

I enjoy writing code, creating products, building teams and helping engineers
grow.

Looking for a senior manager/director level position at a well-known company
or at a startup with good potential.

Email: forjob18846@gmail.com

------
autokatalyst
Location: New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: python, flask, django MySQL, sqlalchemy, pandas, scikit-learn,
html/css/js, jquery, bootstrap, jupyter, R, pytorch

Email: contact[at]autokatalyst.com

Available for the following:

* Full-Stack Web Development

* Data Science/Business Analytics

* Quantitative Risk Management (Hedge Funds/HFT/Systematic Trading)
    
    
      - extensive experience developing regulatory/operational/trading risk management tools in quantitative finance.
    

Experience in the following domains: Quantitative Finance, Insurance
Technology, Recycling & Waste Management Technology.

I enjoy solving business problems with software and diving into various
domains and building solutions that have a material impact on the bottom line.
One of my best performing projects (continues to save millions annually)
required 70% digging into a problem domain and 30% coding. Another recent
project I'm proud of is an ML-powered pricing engine that's given a $250+M
funded competitor's service in the space a run for it's money. I've produced
results working both as a member of a technical team and independently
(working directly with key stakeholders/executives).

------
0x007c00
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Depends on the location

Technologies: Javascript/HTML5/CSS, ReactJS, Typescript, Java, Play framework,
Python, SQL (Oracle, SQLite), Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-_NZrdkqJdv0rJNOa_XGgiaYFVQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-_NZrdkqJdv0rJNOa_XGgiaYFVQoMyjU/view?usp=sharing)

Bitbucket:
[https://namedbynumbers.bitbucket.io/](https://namedbynumbers.bitbucket.io/)

Full stack developer with ~2.5 years of experience in Javascript (React) and
Java (Play).

I have been working at one of the India's biggest telecom companies. I've
contributed to a couponing platform, some of the things I did on the project —

* Developed a mobile exclusive React based end user application used for publishing coupons.

* Helped in redesigning the platform to incorportate multi-tenancy and targeted promotion delivery.

* Integrated with a third party system which includes publishing their coupons and having a closed loop redemptionsystem for tracking the redemptions of the coupons.

* Wrote Python/bash scripts for deployments, generating data for performance testing.

------
sooham
Location: Toronto, ON, Canada Remote: NO Willing to relocate: Only to cities
in Canada. Technologies: Python, Deep Learning, numpy, scipy, pandas, C,C++,
embedded C. Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/2Vi3Oy4](https://bit.ly/2Vi3Oy4) Email:
rafizsooham+HNjobs@gmail.com

I have prior experience with deep learning, accelerating deep neural
architectures and statistics. I will graduate with my bachelors degree in May
2019.

------
lucasch
Location: Washington, DC Remote: Yes. Willing to relocate: Not at this time.
Technologies: golang, python, aws, docker, virtualization, LXC, KVM, edge
computing. Résumé/CV:
[https://lucasch.dev/pdf/lucas_chaufournier_resume_update.pdf](https://lucasch.dev/pdf/lucas_chaufournier_resume_update.pdf)
Website: [https://lucasch.dev/](https://lucasch.dev/) Email:
lucaschaufournier@gmail.com

===

Currently looking for roles in the Washington, DC area. I'm leaving my Phd
program, where I focused on research in Edge Computing, to find a role that
has more impact in the world. Looking for exciting new roles that are high
impact and allow me to intersect my knowledge of tech with my creative side
while also interacting with people! I like to wear many hats and be thrown
into where I'm needed. My background is in systems and cloud computing but I
am always eager to learn new technologies on the fly.

Shoot me an email and let's have a fun conversation.

------
sayhar
Hi! I'm at Facebook now, and planning on moving to Boston in the summer. At
Facebook, I've worked on high profile projects related to elections,
propaganda, and democracy -- basically the stuff you see in the news. I'd next
like to do something more collaborative and in a leadership role.

What I do: I'm either a tech-savvy PM or a people-savvy software/data
engineer.

My background: Prior to Facebook, I worked at Wikimedia, Grovo, two now-folded
startups I co-founded, and a variety of nonprofits and political campaigns.

My dream job: Leading a cross-functional team of designers, engineers, data
folks, researchers, etc to build a everyday consumer product that subtly
includes affordances for pro-social, pro-civic behavior by users.

Location: Boston Remote: No Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Python,
Hack, React, Spark, Haskell, Presto

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/3yiodas4vtvoml1/Sahar%20Massachi%2...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/3yiodas4vtvoml1/Sahar%20Massachi%20-%20Resume%20-%20Feb%202019.pdf?dl=0)
Email: sayhar@gmail.com

------
pedroborges
Location: State of Sao Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP (Laravel & Kirby CMS), LEMP, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Javascript
(Vue.js & React), HTML, CSS (Tailwind CSS and pre-processors), Git, NPM/Yarn,
and Composer.

Github: [https://github.com/pedroborges](https://github.com/pedroborges)

Email: oi@pedroborg.es

I'm a self-taught web developer from Brazil. I've been freelancing for 3 years
doing both front-end and back-end work. Prior to that, I worked as a designer
at a textbook publisher for almost 8 years.

I'm good at HTML, CSS, JavaScript, PHP, Laravel, and Kirby CMS. I'm very
comfortable with web development tools such as Git, NPM/Yarn, Composer, CSS
pre-processors, Laravel Forge, Tailwind CSS. Right now I'm learning Vue.js and
React. I love reading good documentation and learning by myself.

I have experience deploying projects to complex infrastructures like Amazon
EC2 and VPS (Linode, Digital Ocean, and Vultr). I have also worked on a number
of integrations with external APIs such as Amazon S3, Stripe, Zendesk,
Mailchimp, Mailgun, webhooks, and many more.

------
rocelot
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Relocation: For the right opportunity, yes!

Technologies: Most experienced with frontend, however increasingly competent
with backend and devops--Git, node, PHP, graphql, mySQL, API work, SSH, Linux,
Bash, ansible, vagrant etc. Highly adaptable and enthusiastic about
evolving/learning from those around me. While programming and developing for
the web are the directions I've been leaning lately, it's likely that my
biggest value add from the employer perspective is management/leadership
experience, sales/marketing/biz-dev experience, creative problem solving/soft
skills/people skills, and a general attitude of "we can get to a solution from
here".

Resume/CV: [https://motorossi.me](https://motorossi.me) |
[https://linkedin/in/rossimeacham](https://linkedin/in/rossimeacham) |
[https://github.com/CorradoRossi](https://github.com/CorradoRossi)

email: hello@motorossi.me Thanks!

------
robbyronk
Location: Wellington, NZ (GMT +12-13)

Remote: Preferably

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: React/Redux/Sagas, Webpack, Python, PHP/Laravel, Linux,
MySQL/PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/robbyronk/resume](https://github.com/robbyronk/resume)

Email: robby.ronk@gmail.com

I'm a US Citizen with a NZ Resident Visa with past experience working
remotely.

I'm a full stack (UX, SPA, API, DevOps) engineer looking for a senior or lead
role. I enjoy the entire process of creating products and tools from initial
meetings with customers and stakeholders to ensuring the servers are stable
and secure. I'm positive and upbeat and love to teach and learn from those
around me. I've led two major technology changes on the front-end, bringing
AngularJS to my team in 2012 and React to my team in 2016. My current role is
75% front end, including mentoring and solving front-end problems before my
team runs into them.

I'm excited about Elixir, Go, GraphQL, Arduino and big challenges. Happy to
work in a variety of technologies and environments.

------
arevej
Location: San Francisco, CA / Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React.js, JavaScript, Python, Django, PostgreSQL, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV: [https://arevej.me/cv.pdf](https://arevej.me/cv.pdf)

Email: tim@arevej.me

I'm very passionate and super motivated Frontend Developer who can become a
net-positive asset on your team fairly quickly if I'm given a chance to! I've
been published by freeCodeCamp: [https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-
understand-django-mod...](https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-understand-
django-mod...). I've been learning to code for about a year. I blogged about
some things ([http://arevej.me/](http://arevej.me/)) and made quite a few
projects ([http://arevej.me/portfolio/](http://arevej.me/portfolio/) \+
[http://github.com/arevej](http://github.com/arevej))

------
palimpsests
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: Open to discussing

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Ember.js, Vue.js, Node.js, D3.js, CSS,
HTML, Postgres, Ruby on Rails, Phoenix/Elixir, InfluxDB, MySQL, AWS, Heroku,
Docker

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B126A71kXTHWVm5UQm4ycVRNbjg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B126A71kXTHWVm5UQm4ycVRNbjg/view?usp=sharing)

Email: zachzibrat (at) gmail

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/zachzibrat/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zachzibrat/)

Extensive experience working in a variety of startups on both front and back
end. Have done a lot of work with timeseries data visualizations - in solar
energy and performance testing spaces. I've done a lot of mentoring of junior
developers on my teams.

I have been doing freelance work since October 2018. Deep physics and math
background. Prefer contract / project work or part-time. Open to full-time if
the position has flexibility with regards to when and where I work.

------
rockoder
I am a passionate polyglot software engineer, trainer, and architect.

I specialize in back-end system architecture. My strengths are in following
Domain-Driven Design principles while working on Microservices.

As you will see from my resume, I am experienced in technologies like Java
8/9, C++ 11/14, Spring Boot, AWS, Docker, Apache Kafka, Couchbase, etc.

Although my day to day job involves working on private, enterprise GitHub
repositories, I do try to make Open Source contributions in my spare time.
Here’s the contributions I have managed so far through my GitHub account:
rockoder

When not busy coding, I am writing articles about coding at Baeldung or on my
personal blog.

I am currently located in Bangalore, India and hence would like to be
considered for the remote opportunity. I am also open to relocation if visa
assistance is possible.

\---

Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java 8/9, C++ 11/14, Spring Boot, AWS, Docker, Apache Kafka,
Couchbase

Resume:
[http://www.rockoder.com/public/Resume.pdf](http://www.rockoder.com/public/Resume.pdf)

------
daleco
Location: South Bay Area (Santa Clara, CA) - Wife found a job there,
relocating early April.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, sorry (currently relocating)

Technologies: Sketch, Axure, InVision, Information Architecture, UX Research,
Low/High fidelity prototyping, Design Systems, Java, Mobile, Web, hardware
(Exoskeleton, Surgical Robot).

Résumé/CV: [http://www.ocelad.com/assets/ResumeLecoutre-
UXDesigner.pdf](http://www.ocelad.com/assets/ResumeLecoutre-UXDesigner.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dlecoutre/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dlecoutre/)

Portfolio: [http://www.ocelad.com](http://www.ocelad.com)

Email: dlecoutre[at]gmail.com

Looking for a Sr/Lead UX Designer position (would consider Design Technologist
/ Interaction Engineer). Broad tech experience morphing complex systems into
an intuitive and elegant solution. 10 yrs+ in UX Design, Software (Java, web,
mobile) and Cognitive engineering.

------
rodme13
Location: Las Vegas, NV

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: UX, UI, Visual Design, Prototyping, Wireframing, Ideation,
HTML5, SASS, Less, CSS3, Adobe CC

Resume:
[https://rodhoward.design/Rod_Howard_UX_Resume.pdf](https://rodhoward.design/Rod_Howard_UX_Resume.pdf)

Portfolio: [https://rodhoward.design/](https://rodhoward.design/)

Email: rod@rod.me

------
leero9
Location: United States, Remote: No, Willing to Relocate: Yes

2+ years of software development experience (Full Stack) at Barclays, Trupik
and UF Health.

Education: Masters in CS at University of Florida #8 in Public Universities
USA

Bachelors in CS, BITS Pilani #3 in Engineering schools, India.

Technologies:

Programming and Scripting - Java (Proficient), Python, JavaScript, PHP, C, C#,
C++, Shell

Database Technologies- MySQL, Oracle SQL, Cassandra

Relevant Coursework - Data Structures, Database Management, Computer Networks,
Math for Intelligent Systems, Object Oriented Programming

Frameworks - Spring, Django, Android

Others - Agile, Unix, Redis, AWS, Docker, HTML, Memcached, JSON, Tomcat, GIT,
SVN, REST API

Resume/CV: [https://github.com/leero-
ady/Resume/blob/master/Aditya_Nallu...](https://github.com/leero-
ady/Resume/blob/master/Aditya_Nalluri_UF.pdf)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aditya-
nalluri-a1278262/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aditya-nalluri-a1278262/)

Email: adityanalluri9@gmail.com

------
hnhired20190401
Location: Seattle, WA (Bellevue) Remote: sure, why not Relocate: I guess, if
the economics work...

Statistics Ph.D., Caltech BSCS, 10 year Microsoft (Windows Server dev then
Senior Quantitative Manager). I teach University of Washington's intro
Statistical Software class (R, Python, SAS, etc.)

Specialties within stats/machine learning: finanical risk (I'm a CFA and was
on the FRM committee); bioinformatics (thesis and publications on statistical
genetics); forecasting/optimization (current consulting work on long term
adaptive capacity planning). Very into Bayesian computing and MCMC methods.

Would like to build/lead a data science team; plenty of experience translating
between business and numbers, keeping fellow nerds from over-complicating data
science problems.

Consulting page: RedmondAnalytics.com Resume:
[https://sergeredmondanalytics.github.io/ra-
public/Serge.pdf](https://sergeredmondanalytics.github.io/ra-public/Serge.pdf)

serge@redmondanalytics.com

------
enriquenovoa
Location: San Francisco, CA (and North Bay).

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

• Languages: JavaScript / HTML / CSS / Python / UNIX (Bash) / GraphQL

• Frameworks: React + Redux / Node.js + Express / Mocha + Chai ~ Jasmine

• Libraries: Bootstrap / Bulma / jQuery / Babel / Socket.IO / Three.js / D3.js

• Database/ORM: PostgreSQL + Sequelize / MongoDB + Mongoose

• Deployment/CI: Webpack / Heroku / TravisCI / CircleCI

• Mobile Apps: React Native / Expo.io / Firebase / Cloud Firestore

• Creative: UX / UI Design / Sass / Less / SVG / Balsamiq / Sketch / Adobe CC

• Collaboration: Git + Github / Trello / Slack / Zoom

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/enrique-
novoa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/enrique-novoa/)

Email: luisenriquenovoa@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/enriquenov](https://github.com/enriquenov)

Portfolio: [http://enriquenovoa.com/](http://enriquenovoa.com/)

After working as a Marketing Assistant and Graphic Designer for years, I moved
to the San Francisco Bay Area, and re-discovered my passion for learning,
building things and finding solutions by coding. That's why I dedicated myself
and studied intensively for the past 3 years in order to transition from Web
Design to Software Engineering.

Now that I'm a Full Stack Software Engineer, I'm seeking to join a passionate
team that love challenges!

------
HIP_HOP
I'm a machine learning engineer with notable successes in improving systems
for document classification and item recommendation. I have experience with
managing small teams, mentoring beginners and explaining complex concepts to
non-engineers.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/romanorac](https://www.linkedin.com/in/romanorac)

[https://github.com/romanorac](https://github.com/romanorac)

    
    
        Location: Slovenia, Europe
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Data Science, Machine Learning, Data Engineer
            - (ML stack) numpy, scipy, pandas, scikit-learn, keras, jupyterlab
            - (coding) python, java, go, sql
            - (big data) experience with Spark, MLlib and Elasticsearch
        Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/16p_1AWGFA8HzF9chXzk79r8HHhsTtflM/view
        Email: in CV

------
harlanji
Location: San Francisco, CA.

Remote: Depends on responsibilities--eg. silo'd r&d dev OK.

Willing to relocate: Within California.

Technologies: Linux/GNU, Clojure, JVM, NodeJS, AWS, GCloud, RasPi, Docker,
Kubernetes, PostgreSQL, Kafka, Protocol Buffers, C/Native, HLS. Frontend
willing but not specialized: Bootstrap4, React, React Native, InkScape.

Resume:
[https://harlanji.com/2019-03-06-resume/](https://harlanji.com/2019-03-06-resume/).

Email: biz@harlanji.com.

Portfolio and Software Engineering pages on my website give a decent serving
of career context.

I've been offered director and management positions but remained IC, would
only consider those non-remote; I am up for the challenge now. I'm a machine
and miracle worker as an IC coder. I mentor my team mates and always seek to
have redundant information and adaptable processes. I am seeking new mentors
for higher level skills. I aim to work with a team that offers increasingly
large challenges.

------
hueyjj
Location: San Jose, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python 3, HTML/CSS/JS, Golang

Resume: [https://jasperjeng.com/resume.pdf](https://jasperjeng.com/resume.pdf)

Email: jasperjeng at gmail.com

I am a new grad looking for either internship or full-time. I will be
graduating in June 2019 or December 2020 depending on the opportunities.

jasperjeng.com

github.com/hueyyjj

linkedin.com/in/jasperjeng

------
mstibbard
Experienced project manager/management consultant with a financial services
background. Primarily worked with major corporations but have always dreamed
of working at a smaller business where I can have a more meaningful and
measurable impact! Quick learner and very interested in technology and
applying them to make consumer and business life easier. Have a strong mind
for strategy and process improvement.

Location: Toronto, Canada at present. Australian citizen

Remote: Yes (I was a remote PM for a large asset manager for the majority of
2018)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Hobbyist-level Elixir/Phoenix and Python/Pandas/Django, but you
probably aren't hiring me to code! With that said, happy to keep upskilling
and contribute

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthew-
stibbard-038bb851](https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthew-stibbard-038bb851) (or
email for full CV)

Email: matthewstibbard+hn@gmail.com

------
albertomm
Location: Porto, Portugal

Remote: Yes. Actually looking for a remote position.

Willing to relocate: Not at this point.

Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript (ES6/ES7), Node, Express, MongoDB,
MySQL, Flask, Redis, Celery, BeautifulSoup, Scrapy

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/albertommoura/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/albertommoura/)

Portfolio: [https://github.com/mmnemonic](https://github.com/mmnemonic)

Email: albertommoura@gmail.com

Availability (Starting April 2019): 40 hours/week

My expertise lies in automated web scraping of difficult to obtain data,
websites with bare bones structures and complex to parse, large scale
websites, including those using 'scraping protection' services and sites that
simply put - are hard for most to scrape. I use a variety of methods for
getting the data and aim to obtain the data as quickly, accurately and
efficiently as possible.

------
baile320
_Location_ : Minneapolis, MN

 _Remote_ : Strongly preferred (Several years remote experience).

 _Willing to relocate_ : Preferably not

 _Technologies_ : JavaScript (ES6/ES7)+, React, Vue, Node, Express, Mongo/SQL,
Docker, Linux, R

 _Résumé /CV_: My PDF resume and background/etc are on linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tylerdbailey/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tylerdbailey/)

 _Portfolio_ : [http://github.com/baile320](http://github.com/baile320)

 _Email_ : baile320@umn.edu

Looking for full time or part time software engineering opportunities. My
software engineering experience is primarily in full stack javascript but
willing & able to learn others. Previous experience (Last 5-6 years) was
working as a financial quantitative analyst and derivatives trader at a bank,
and then a client-facing consulting role in the same space.

------
josuedev
Location: Vancouver, BC, Canada

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: VR/AR application prototyping and development, Unity, C#,
Unreal, Blueprints, PHP, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, WordPress, Drupal, UI
Design/Development, Linux SysAdmin, SEO, AWS, Adobe Creative Suite, 3D
modeling, 360,3D,2D media pre/post/production

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/josuepacheco](https://www.linkedin.com/in/josuepacheco)

Email: @ hnjob .at( josuedev [.do7) com

About: I have been wearing different hats for the past 10+ years in Web, VR
and AR development, with one constant, using technology to solve problems.
From concept to delivery I integrate at any stage of a given project. I am
able to approach a new problem, recognize its important components and solve
it. I'm always happy to share my knowledge with others and I constantly look
for new challenges, reach out and let's work together.

------
aCarvelli
Location: San Juan, Puerto Rico (US Citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on job offer

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET(MVC and Webforms), VB.NET, Perl, Python, Git, HTML,
Javascript, SQL and C++

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1EIVN-X0E_w_n9aVbNT8IbLDGz5G...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1EIVN-X0E_w_n9aVbNT8IbLDGz5GM0m_v/view?usp=sharing)

Email: riveracarvelli@gmail.com

I have experience working on a telecommunications company, various local
government agencies and banks as a contract employee and currently working on
one of the biggest life insurance company on the island. I have worked on
scrapers, transactional web sites and desktop applications. On my free time I
like to switch it up and learn more about UNIX/Linux, C, C++ and other topics
more closely related to Computer Science. I am always looking for new
opportunities and personal growth.

------
logankoester
Location: Bangkok, Thailand

Remote: Strongly preferred. Significant remote experience, have my own private
office - can work any timezone.

Willing to relocate: Yes, but prefer remote. Travel okay.

Technologies: Full-stack - Ruby on Rails, JavaScript/Node, React, Clojure,
GraphQL, DevOps (Chef, Docker, Consul)

Résumé/CV: [https://cv.ldk.io/](https://cv.ldk.io/)

Email: logan@logankoester.com

Website: [https://ldk.io](https://ldk.io)

Github: [https://github.com/logankoester](https://github.com/logankoester)

I am an American software developer living in Southeast Asia. I have more than
10 years of experience in full-stack web development. I'm looking to work with
a fast-paced remote team that shares my passion for building high-quality
software.

Looking for a Senior or Mid-level full-time position. Also available for
contract work.

------
lazerwalker
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (US citizen)

Technologies: iOS, JS (front-end + node), games, hardware

Résumé/CV: [https://lazerwalker.com](https://lazerwalker.com) |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lazerwalker/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lazerwalker/)

Email: hn@lazerwalker.com

I'm looking for a developer advocacy or evangelism gig! I speak, write,
livecode on Twitch, run community events and conferences, make weird viral art
on top of new tech platforms and APIs. I'd love to do all that to grow your
co's dev ecosystem.

Some examples: the Amazon-funded Alexa board game I worked on was nominated
Game of the Year at Toy Fair 2019; I run the single largest indie dev
conference about open-source games; multiple conferences have linked to my
talks in their CFP as examples of great previous talks.

------
ehaliewicz2
Location: San Jose, CA

Remote: Yes, but I like working in an office as well.

Willing to relocate: Probably not.

Technologies: Python, C, Common Lisp, SQL, Java.

What I do: I'm a software developer with 7 years of experience, I consider
myself a bit of a generalist developer, so I've worked in several areas.
Professionally I have experience in Python, Pyramid, SQL, Java, Javascript,
AngularJS, and probably more that I've forgotten to list. In my free time, I
switch to C, Lisp, and whatever strikes my fancy (lately, it's been 68k
assembly and 3D graphics, which is a lot of fun!).

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/erik-
haliewicz-00110152/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/erik-haliewicz-00110152/)

Github: [https://github.com/ehaliewicz](https://github.com/ehaliewicz)

Contact email: ehal256 (at) gmail.com

------
tyteen4a03
Location: London, UK Remote: Prefer partial but not completely remote.

Willing to relocate: Yes, to major cities in United Kingdom / Germany /
Benelux / Switzerland / Austria / Ireland / Scandinavia / Canada.

Technologies: PHP, Python, JavaScript, HTML5/CSS3, .NET (PowerShell and a bit
of C#), Vue.JS, MySQL/MariaDB, PostgreSQL, and others.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1d8-j-iotBXeJ5aUZPzh9o4VXBb...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1d8-j-iotBXeJ5aUZPzh9o4VXBb...).

Email: tyteen4a03@gmail.com

===

I'm looking for junior to mid-level full-stack / backend positions. I have 2
years of experience in the industry (at graduate placement) level but have
worked on projects and shipped libraries inside my companies.

I require visa sponsorship in all locations. In Germany I can work under the
EU blue card scheme.

------
flyinglizard
I'm looking to help startups and established companies at any point during
development of their electronics products - from system design, prototyping,
software and BSP, manufacturing - I've done it all, multiple times. I'm
working with companies all around the globe and I enjoy every moment.

Location: Israel, but now work for companies in three different continents.

Remote: Yes (project work)

Willing to relocate: No - but will travel as necessary

Technologies:

* Robotics and electro-optical assemblies (need to develop a machine vision camera? let me know!)

* _Anything_ embedded: \- Bare metal/RTOS on ARMs (STM32, NXP, Atmel) \- Embedded Linux (NXP iMX, Tegra, Atmel), boot/kernel/userspace

\- Android low level/AOSP development (Qualcomm);

* Anything embedded hardware (I can develop produce and bringup any board you need, up to 16+ layers with sophisticated BGA).

* USB, Audio, Video, Automotive, Networking, Storage, Power Management

* System design at any level

* Azure IoT

* C, Python, C#

Résumé/CV: On demand

Email: roee@sandsquid.com

------
escapecharacter
Location: Anywhere US, prefer NYC/Bay Area (I'm a Canadian, just got my green
card)

Remote: Yes, but I like working in offices.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Shtick: Looking for full-time work as a Tech Lead/Senior Software Engineer on
emerging platforms: Spatial Computing, Wearables, Telepresence. I've
productized bleeding-edge Computer Vision and Machine Learning systems, have a
PhD, am wizard. The past four years, I've worked at a series of venture-funded
startups (as an engineer, as founder), but but now I’m looking to build
interesting product at an established company. I've published 10 papers, have
4 patents.

Technologies: Augmented Reality, SLAM, Computer Vision, SceneKit, C++, Obj-C,
Rust, Swift, Python, Unity, Generative Adversarial Networks. Almost every new
job I started has required me to learn something new, and then teach other
engineers about it.

Résumé/CV:
[https://dustinfreeman.org/files/DustinFreemanCV.pdf](https://dustinfreeman.org/files/DustinFreemanCV.pdf)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustin-
freeman-65b82993/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustin-freeman-65b82993/)

Academic Page:
[http://dustinfreeman.org/academic/](http://dustinfreeman.org/academic/)

Demo Reel:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd8g9HqfUe0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd8g9HqfUe0)

Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/dustinfreeman/](https://twitter.com/dustinfreeman/)

Github: [https://github.com/dustinfreeman/](https://github.com/dustinfreeman/)

Email: dustin.freeman@gmail.com

------
mgraupner

      Location: Munich, Berlin, Regensburg
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, Python, JavaScript, SQL, Linux, Databases, VueJS,
      Flask, Networking, Server Administration, CI/CD, Docker, Virtualization,
      Cloud(AWS), Full Stack, IoT
    
      More than 10 years of experience.
    

Software/System Engineer with a broad understanding of IT Systems and Software
Engineering. Co-founded a company, afterwards went into consulting and built
the complete software/network stack for a electromobility company (from
control software of chargers, secure connection between hubs to enduser facing
software). Numerous other successful software projects. Looking for technical
project management, system architect or software engineering positions.

    
    
      Contact: mgraupner+hn @ (google's mail domain)

------
soneca
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Frontend jr dev - Ember, React, JavaScript and all the regular
stuff

Resumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodrigohgpontes](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodrigohgpontes)

Email: rodrigohgpontes at the google email service

 _More about me_

I am a frontend developer for two years now after a late career change at 37
years old. I quit my last job in digital marketing to study software
development full-time. After eight months studying, on my own, through free,
online resources only, I got a job at a fintech startup.

Here is my blog with more details about my decision to become a software
developer and how I learned to code:
[https://rodrigohgpontes.github.io](https://rodrigohgpontes.github.io)

I am from Brazil, by the way. Currently, I live in São Paulo, but I am moving
to Los Angeles in May, following my wife that was accepted at a Masters
program in USC - I will apply to the J2 visa, allowing me to have a work
permit.

I receive consistently positive feedback about my communication skills, which
I believe I can maintain in English, even it being my second language.

Here is a newsletter I started with written communication tips in English that
can serve as evidence of this statement:
[https://writingfordevelopers.substack.com](https://writingfordevelopers.substack.com)

I also have a side-project that can serve as evidence that I can get things
done on limited time, as well as demonstrate my UX/UI and product skills. It
is a SaaS web app for 1:1 meeting management, built in Rails API + Ember.

One on One Meeting:
[https://www.oneononemeeting.com](https://www.oneononemeeting.com)

------
unleashit
Location: Berkeley, CA

Remote: open to in-house (local) or remote (experienced with both)

Willing to relocate: maybe* (would consider Portland or Seattle but would
prefer to start out remote for a few months)

Description: Seasoned Front End Engineer (Full Stack Javascript) with 18 years
of experience. My specialty is the front end and frameworks like React or
Angular although I'm also skilled in Node.js, LEMP/LAMP, Drupal and Wordpress.

Skills: Javascript ES6+, React/Redux, Node.js, Typescript, HTML, CSS, React
Native, Angular, REST, GraphQL, Webpack, Babel, Postgres, Mysql, Mongo, Linux,
Nginx, Docker, AWS, Lambda, PHP, Drupal, Wordpress and more.

Résumé/CV: [https://jasongallagher.org](https://jasongallagher.org)

Email: unleashit@protonmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/unleashit](https://github.com/unleashit)

------
tbrizitsky
Location: Russian Federation (Moscow time zone)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Sketch, InVision, Marvel, Principle, Hype.app, Desktop
(macOS/Windows), mobile, web; interaction, motion (microinteractions) and UI
design, basic usability testing, custdev.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tbrizitsky/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tbrizitsky/)
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/c1mj63rjbk0p0vl/CV_TB.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/c1mj63rjbk0p0vl/CV_TB.pdf?dl=0)

Email: taras.brizitsky@gmail.com

Looking for a UI/UX, Product Designer or Product Manager position.

10+ years of experience creating b2b and b2c products. Could work as a solo
designer or be a part of a small team. See people behind pixels. Love finding
elegant solutions for complex tasks.

------
grasseh
I am a backend developer in PHP and NodeJS. I have 16 months of fulltime
backend development and 2 years of part-time. I am currently completing my
bachelor's in Software Engineering, and will be available starting on the last
week of April for full-time work. I work on small Discord bots on my free time
(in NodeJS). I am bilingual (French+English), and did run an English D&D
campaign on Tuesday nights at my last internship.

Location : Surrounding Montreal, Qc, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate : Not much. North or South shore of Montreal, would rather
avoid working on the island (might work out if in the east). Location is of
key importance to my happiness.

Technologies: PHP/Laravel, NodeJS/Express, MySQL(MariaDB), Postgres, Git ...

CV: Will provide upon request (mostly to not publicly disclose personal
information here, such as phone and address)

Email: steve at grasseh dot com

------
altpaddle
Location: San Francisco, CA Remote: open to it Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: JavaScript, React.js, Redux, HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Angular,
Webpack, Mocha, NodeJs, Express, Docker, Postgres, Solidity/Ethereum
Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/2lzs7ax98y8l0u8/Andrew%20Pei%20Res...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/2lzs7ax98y8l0u8/Andrew%20Pei%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)
Email: andrewpei [at] gmail.com

I've got 3 years experience writing modular, testable code with a modern tech
stack. Architected and rewrote the frontend at my last job resulting in a 75%
reduction in codebase and 80% decrease in initial page load. Explored
entrepreneurship for a year and am excited to return to engineering to further
develop technical skills.

------
nityamd19
Location: NYC;

Remote: Yes;

Willing to relocate: Yes;

Technologies:

* Primarily python for scientific/numerical programming (numpy, scipy)

* Strong machine learning background (pandas, scikit-learn, imblearn)

* Experience in text analysis, topic modelling, LSA with NLP( gensim, NLTK, spacy)

* SQL and distributed systems (Hadoop, AWS) experience

* Some experience with web programming in Flask and javascript

* I have a background in Astronomy (Ph.D.) and Data Science and am looking for work that has a strong focus on successfully building and executing machine learning pipelines but I'm open to data science/data engineering generalist roles as well. (A combination of the two would be ideal!)

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/nityamd/nityamd.github.io/blob/master/cv/...](https://github.com/nityamd/nityamd.github.io/blob/master/cv/...).

Email: nityamd@gmail.com

------
JiminHsieh
Location: Taipei, Taiwan (Current)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (Require a working visa)

Technologies: Scala, Java, SQL, Kafka, Spark, Akka, Spring, Linux, Docker,
AWS, Jenkins, MySQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jiminhsieh/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jiminhsieh/)

Email: jimin.hsieh.engineer{at}gmail.com

Software engineer with 4 years of Java experience, 3 years of Scala
experience, 1 year of Linux C experience, and 2 years of networking experience
specialized in high throughput and low latency systems and contributed to open
source.

[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=author:jiminhsieh...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=author:jiminhsieh+-user:jiminhsieh+is:merged&s=updated&type=Issues&s=created&o=desc)

------
kchalmers7
Location: Boulder, CO

Remote: yes, ideally.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, React, TypeScript, Docker, Python, PHP

Résumé/CV: [https://bitbucket.org/kyle_chalmers/current-
resume/src/maste...](https://bitbucket.org/kyle_chalmers/current-
resume/src/master/)

Email: kyle@kylechalmers.me

I'm a well rounded software engineer/web developer looking for remote
opportunities or positions in the Boulder area.

My latest projects have been built with React/TypeScript front-ends on various
backend systems, mostly Django and WordPress for content management purposes.
I also have experience with Magento 2, Shopify, and WooCommerce, as far as
e-commerce platforms go.

I am open to full time positions and project work, but I would consider a part
time remote position under the right circumstances.

Thanks for your time, Kyle Chalmers

------
hervan

      Location: Rio de Janeiro - Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript, React, TypeScript, CSS, Linux shell scripting, Node, PHP, C#, Ocaml, Postgres, MySQL, Oracle, MSSQL, MongoDB
      GitHub: https://github.com/hervan/
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_6hGhCb8Sb2OIywGJ9nNbjXCU2xzqwlQ (PDF)
      Email: hervan@gmail.com
    

I'm a software developer with solid full-stack development experience,
focusing on front-end development for the past 3 years.

Currently seeking a Front-End Developer role to work with modern JavaScript
technologies.

I'm also willing to work in a position related to Functional Programming, but
since I lack commercial experience with FP stacks, a more introductory
position would be acceptable.

------
sideral
Location: Bogotá, Colombia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

\- Languages: JavaScript (Node.js), Python.

\- Databases: PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, Elasticsearch.

\- Front-end: React, CSS3, Cordova.

\- Machine Learning: TensorFlow, NLP.

\- DevOps: AWS, Docker.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alejandrozuleta/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alejandrozuleta/)

Email: a31415926535@gmail.com

I'm a senior full-stack developer with experience working remotely for global
startups. I'm equally knowledgeable of front-end and back-end, with 10+ years
doing both. Currently focused in Node and React, but with good knowledge and
experience with all the technologies listed above, including machine learning
(2 years).

I was also the founder of a startup, participated in two acceleration programs
and learned how to build great products and how to grow global communities.

Looking for full-time or contract opportunities.

------
gabrieljaquish
Location: Albany, NY Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes, if within CA, NY,
VT, or MA Technologies: Cybersecurity Engineering, Network Architecture, AWS,
C/C++, Javascript, Python, HTML/CSS, Cisco/PaloAlto/Juniper Switches, Routers,
Firewalls & IPS Résumé/CV: Please request via email or Linkedin
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gabrieljaquish/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gabrieljaquish/)
Email: gabrieljauqish[at]gmail.com

Looking to relocate to the bay area or stay in the northeast. 6 years
experience cybersecurity consulting & working for Fortune 100s. BS in Computer
Engineering from RPI, with experience in Cybersecurity architecture,
engineering, compliance and data loss prevention.

~~~
gabrieljaquish
Edit: email spelling - gabrieljaquish[at]gmail.com

------
howard941
Location: Sarasota or Clearwater

Remote: Please

Willing to relocate: W central or SW Fla

Technologies: New product development: Embedded/firmware/bare metal or
FreeRTOS and *nix/RF/crypto/; Mulithreaded STM Cortex M4 ARM, Kinetis KE
Cortex M0+ & M4, Nordic Semi's M4 SOC, realtime; IAR, MCUXpresso and MPLAB-X
IDE; Embedded Linux on Raspberry Pi / Broadcom BCM2837, gcc, gdb; dsPIC33 MCU,
MPLABX; UML; debugging development prototype hardware; embedded HTTP server;
grid support power generation systems; TCP and UDP over IP; Ethernet; power
line communications; RS-485; RV-C CANBUS; Bluetooth LE; storage scopes; visual
studio; c#; Java w/Android Studio; GNSS; NEMA cybersecurity committee;
council. Licensed attorney & pilot (ASEL/IA); amateur radio extra class

Resume: Please request by email

Email: hginfla@gmail.com

------
ConfusedDog
Locaiton: Greater D.C area

Remote: Preferable

Willing to Relocate: Dallas, Austin, Houston, TX; Shanghai, China.

Technologies: PhD. level research experience in industrial control systems
cybersecurity. I'm pretty good with embedded systems, robotics, web
application development, software engineering, penetration testing. I have
worked with .Net Core C#, Python, Angular, SQL databases, and some other
frameworks, and machine learning projects with Nvidia techs. I'm okay with
pretty much everything DevOps, IT, software and hardware, R&D projects and
large scale software projects, kind of a jack-of-all-trades. I even thought
about getting a JD and CPA... just so you know how much of a generalist I am.

Resume: Please request by email, and also provide some your company's
information and your company's needs.

Email: dcf041 (at) utulsa.edu

------
rspen
Location: Phoenix, AZ, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes; USA, Norway, Sweden, and Finland (USA/EU
Nationalities)

Technologies:

\- Languages: Python, R, C++, HTML/CSS/Javascript

\- Tools: CUDA, Scikit-learn, Tensorflow, PyTorch, Hadoop, Spark, SQL

\- Domains: Data Science, Machine Learning, Business Analytics

    
    
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1x7DhTWITFE27Wt7HiUrg2TahZYcaMble/view?usp=sharing
    
      Email: spencerraisanen (at) live.com
    

I have a very strong theoretical foundation in Machine Learning and
Computational Engineering. Strong focus on working from the simplest solutions
in order to keep focus on scalability and ease of business implementation.

Additional background in sales with a strong record in presenting and a good
closing percentage. Open to all positions at the moment, but prefer to stay
within the USA.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
mrich
Location: Germany (Frankfurt/Heidelberg/Karlsruhe) Remote: Yes Willing to
relocate: No

I focus on solving your business problems. I have worked with many
technologies in 12+ years in the software industry and 10+ years before that,
and I am comfortable using whatever languages and tools necessary to help your
business. Complex tasks are also welcome - I am able to involve other
developers where necessary and manage the project.

Extensive experience in high-performance systems, fault tolerance, quality
assurance, C/C++ tooling, automation.

Some technologies: C/C++, Python, SQL, Bash, Docker, Javascript, LLVM, build
systems, compiler toolchains, Dash/Flask, Plotly, Pandas. Résumé/CV: Available
on request (also see my profile) Email: s /at/ martinien.de

------
52-6F-62
Location: _Toronto, Canada_

Remote: _Yes_

Willing to relocate: _Not ideally, but not impossible_

Technologies: _Mixed experience levels with JS /TypeScript (mainly back-end,
some React), NodeJS, Python, MySQL, MongoDB, Go, C_

Résumé/CV: robertfairley.com/cv

Email: rrafairley || gmail

I've worn different hats at different times in my current role, but currently
mainly focused on digital publishing engineering. Recently developed a system
for transforming simplified inDesign export data into well-formed Apple News+
formatted magazine content. For that reason I'm proud to say you can now find
me on the Macleans magazine (Canada) masthead (Apple News+ edition).

I'm in a good place these days, but I'm always curious to hear about different
kinds of projects from those I've been entwined in—including side projects.

------
Abdur91
Location: Lahore,Punjab,Pakistan Remote: Yes Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies: angular JS, angular, es6, react, redux, webpack, html5, css3,
sass, scss,python, Django, building restful api’s, git, grunt, mysql,
postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku,vagrant,Flask,numpy,scipy

Email:abdurleo91@gmail.com

Linkedin:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-
rehman-8281284a](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-rehman-8281284a)

profolio:[https://talent.hubstaff.com/profiles/abdur-
rehman/portfolio](https://talent.hubstaff.com/profiles/abdur-rehman/portfolio)

blog :[https://medium.com/@abdur91](https://medium.com/@abdur91)

------
vram22
Location: India

Remote: Yes. Prefer remote.

Willing to relocate: Yes, after a few months, for the right role.

Technologies: Python, PDF generation (created xtopdf), C, SQL and database
design, Unix, shell, awk, sed & friends, back-end web dev, REST, XML-RPC, XML
APIs, PDF text extraction, command-line utility dev (wrote popular IBM dW
article on creating utilities, in C on Linux), Flask, MongoDB, SQLAlchemy,
software design, testing. Did some Ruby, Rails and Java earlier too.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram](https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram)

Email:
[https://vasudevram.github.io/contact.html](https://vasudevram.github.io/contact.html)
(please use Gmail address shown there)

------
vostrocity
Seeking UX design internship for Summer 2019!

-

Location: SF Bay Area, Davis

Remote: I don't mind

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Sketch, Figma, Adobe CC, Principle, HTML5, CSS3, Git, willing to
learn

Résumé/CV: [http://chenandrew.com](http://chenandrew.com)

Email: hi -at- chenandrew.com OR ach -at- ucdavis.edu

-

Hello! I'm currently a 3rd year undergrad in a design program focused on
human-centered design and viscom. I previously interned in Beijing, talked to
President Obama, lived in a van, and started a startup. I use insights and
data to help companies build better, more delightful products, carrying it all
the way to production. Would love to join a team of passionate and curious
people for the summer! Please let me know if you have any questions or would
like me to walk you through past projects.

------
gnaman
Location: India

Remote: Open to working remotely

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Angular, React, Node, SQL, Mongo, web(HTML,CSS,JS), Python, C++,
Good understanding of Blockchain protocols and experience with Smart
Contracts.

Résumé: [http://bit.ly/2TjZEbp](http://bit.ly/2TjZEbp)

Email: me@namang.me

About Me: I'm a senior year student pursuing engineering with major in
Computer Science. Since the past three months, I've been involved in the
social innovation sector, innovating for social impact. Got to learn so much,
from design thinking to human-centered design and user research! Looking for
similar roles starting mid 2019. Language agnostic with strong fundamentals
looking for Software Engineering roles. If you like me, please get in touch!

------
gahlotabhishek

      Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:
      Location: India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Nodejs, Reactjs, MySQL, MongoDB, PHP, Python, VueJS, AWS, Scaling
      Résumé/CV: http://abhishek.it/resume.pdf
      Email: me@abhishek.it
      Readers: I have worked with some of the big companies like Automattic and HackerRank and also scaled applications to millions of users.
    

I have worked remotely for past 3 years and know how to work in distributed
environment. I even have created products on my own. I built satbot.io in last
few months and scaled heavily, it does find you cryptocurrency arbitrage and
you can use them to make money.

------
pwujek
Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: PostgreSQL, DB2, MySQL, MongoDb, Javascript, Typescript, Java,
C/C++, JDBC, HTML, REST, GraphQL, CSS, SCSS, XML, Spring Suite, Angular, Vue,
GWT, Vuex, Redux, SPA, PWA, Mobile, Docker, Kubernetes, Python, Django, GIT,
CI, Jenkins, Linux, MS-Windows, AWS (EBS, RDS PostgreSQL S3, EC2), Real-Time

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin/com/in/paulwujek](https://linkedin/com/in/paulwujek)

Email: Paul.Wujek@gmail.com

Capable of developing SPA/Web based systems with backends utilising all forms
of databases from requirements definition through to production and also
experienced in real-time embedded development at board-level and IoT based
devices.

------
code_chimp
Location: Omaha, NE

Remote: Yes please

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Angular, Ember, Express, Koa, .NET Core, Docker - Some
Azure but mostly AWS.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/52vuir9aypemjwg/goshinski_resume.p...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/52vuir9aypemjwg/goshinski_resume.pdf)

Email: tim|at|code-chimp|dot|com

After working at a startup for a few years (that failed) I have been trying to
find the right fit in this market, but sadly have not been able to find the
right team/energy/culture fit. Lacking that I believe that WFH would be the
next best thing.

I am comfortable from most OSs - my home office currently sports a Dell
running Windows 10, a 2012 MacBook Pro, and a homebrew Linux box running
Kubuntu 18.04.

------
tuckpuck
Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity

Technologies: JS/ES6, SASS/CSS, GitHub, WordPress, PHP, Bootstrap, Responsive
Web Development

Résumé/CV: See Linkedin and my web portfolio.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Front-End web developer currently specializing in building custom websites. I
can build static websites or custom WordPress themes. Experienced working
collaboratively and building with clients.

------
throwaway0401

      Location: Calgary, Canada
      Remote: Possible / Have experience leading remote teams
      Willing to relocate: Open
      Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Python, Java, Machine Learning, PyTorch, Fastai, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Oracle, SQL Server, Elastic, Pandas, Big Data, ...
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/tamersalama/ + pdf available on email
      Email: mail [at noria technologies do]t com
    

I'm interested in a cross section between technology, business, and machine
learning - particularly interested in Industry 4.0, failure events prediction,
image classification, object detection. Love building products. Looking for a
hands-on tech leading position.

------
scttnlsn
Location: Ithaca, New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Probably not

Technologies: Ruby, Python, Clojure, JavaScript, Postgres, Linux

Résumé/CV: email me,
[https://github.com/scttnlsn](https://github.com/scttnlsn)

Email: scott@scottnelson.co

I’ve been working as a software engineer for the past decade doing a mix of
application development, backend systems and infrastructure and a little bit
of embedded systems work. I’m most comfortable with the technologies listed
above but I’m certainly open to others as well. While I have less professional
experience in this domain, I’m quite interested in statistics, data modeling
and machine learning. I have a degree in math and computer science FWIW.

Primarily interested in independent contractor arrangements.

------
calremmel
Location: Lebanon, NH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn, keras, geopandas, folium),
R, SQL, NLP

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FzWybr6TCQRY-
edMJRd0VpB9...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FzWybr6TCQRY-
edMJRd0VpB9XMfhz0Ua2IW__iy3NO4/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: calremmel (at) gmail (dot) dom

I'm a recent data science bootcamp grad, currently contracting with a protein
engineering lab to build machine learning pipelines and provide other ad-hoc
statistical analysis. Gig ends in a couple of months so I'm looking for my
next move. If you're looking for anything from data munging to dashboard
building to model tuning, drop me a line!

------
doughj3
Location: Albany, NY

Remote: Yes (I've been working remotely full time for 4+ years)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

* Programming: Python • Django • JavaScript • jQuery • react.js • REST API • HTML • CSS • Bootstrap • Selenium • LATEX • FHIR • Git • Mercurial

* Server / Database: Apache • nginx • MySQL • PostgreSQL • Oracle Database • BIND • exim • Debian • Ubuntu • Solaris

* Networking: TCP/IP • VLAN • STP • Tunneling • OSPV(v3) • EIGRP(v6) • RIP(ng) • BGP • MPLS • Route redistribution

Résumé/CV:
[http://jwdougherty.com/Joseph_Dougherty_resume.pdf](http://jwdougherty.com/Joseph_Dougherty_resume.pdf)

Email: joseph@jwdougherty.com

After working full time as a software engineer at Oracle (Solaris group) for
nearly seven years, I'm looking for my next opportunity.

------
syed123
Location: San Francisco. Remote: Yes Technologies: React/Redux, Node.js,
Javascript

Resume/CV: Send me an email for full resume -
[https://linkedin.com/in/SyedShuttari](https://linkedin.com/in/SyedShuttari)

Email: Syed@Shuttari.com

6+ yrs of Technical experience including cofounding a startup
[https://techcrunch.com/2011/01/31/letslunch-launches-and-
wev...](https://techcrunch.com/2011/01/31/letslunch-launches-and-weve-
got-100-invites/)

Experienced in building SaaS, Consumer and enterprise products in variety of
domains. Based out of San Francisco and Willing to relocate for the right
role.

------
ghobs91

      Location: New York, NY
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: To Boston, Philadelphia, DC, Austin, or Phoenix 
      Technologies: HTML/CSS, Javascript, React, Redux, Node.js/Express, Python, Django, SQL, PostgreSQL, Docker, Heroku, Netlify
      Résumé/CV: 
          - Full resume available upon request.
          - Github can be found here: https://github.com/ghobs91
          - Recently completed Lambda School Full Stack Engineering program
          - Before Lambda, was a self-taught coder who built shopping search engine startup. 
          - Got to pitch it to Carmelo Anthony at a founder/vc mixer which was pretty cool!
      Email: ghobrial [dot] andrew [at] gmail.com

------
TernaryC
Location: TN, United States

Remote: Please

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Linux, Windows, Mac, FreeBSD

Visual Basic 6

C

HTML/CSS/JavaScript

svn/git

I’ve been coding since 15, starting with Visual Basic 6 making windows
applications. Some examples are MP3 players, SOCKS5 proxy’s. Various
applications for small business. Extensive knowledge with windows API calls in
Visual Basic 6.

I have knowledge of C, with a lot of work done in IOQ3 and multiple bug fixes
for multiple open source projects.

I created a working portal gun in quake 3 and Tremuouls(game)

I also have done a lot of work finding buffer overflows, segfault, and
unsanitised inputs, in open source projects.

Currently going through the Lambda School for FullStack Web Development

I’m eager to get into the industry as a junior developer, I pick up languages
quickly and I’m always excited to learn something new. Thanks!

Email: eg.public@gmail.com

------
juliorivera21
Location: NYC area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: I have 8+ years of B2C Mobile experience as a Product Manager,
Senior iOS Engineer, and Founder of a Startup. I'm very familiar with Swift,
iOS, Objective-C, Firebase, Flutter, Node.js, RESTFul APIs.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgm6wejg7bvtiee/Engineering%20-%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgm6wejg7bvtiee/Engineering%20-%20Julio%20A%20Rivera%20Resume%202019.pdf?dl=0)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/julioarivera](https://linkedin.com/in/julioarivera)

Email: rivera.julioa@gmail.com

I'm ideally seeking remote opportunities with flexible hours. Thank you!

------
shashanksira
Location: Pittsburgh, PA, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (US and Canada)

Technologies:

    
    
        Languages and Tools: Python, MySQL, Tableau, Java.
    
        Libraries: sklearn, pandas, scipy, numpy, matplotlib, PySpark, MLLib, TensorFlow, Keras, Beautiful Soup, Plotly.
    
        Devops and Engineering: Google Cloud Platform, Git, AWS, Docker.
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1BeqlLzOmtA3Tkps_417Bqb_dFv...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1BeqlLzOmtA3Tkps_417Bqb_dFv24oBgG)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/shashank-
br/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/shashank-br/)

Email: shashanksira@gmail.com

------
f1mp3r
Location: UK

Remote: Yes, remote only

Technologies:

    
    
      - Frameworks/libraries: Symfony 4, Laravel 5, Zend, Silex, Node.js, jQuery, Shopify, WordPress
      - Languages: PHP, JavaScript/TypeScript, (My)SQL, Python
      - Testing: PHPUnit, Codeception
      - Methodologies\processes: Agile, Kanban, CI/CD
      - Other: Docker, Git, Jenkins, Memcached | Frontend: HTML, (S)CSS, JS

I am comfortable with switching to other dynamic languages.

Resume: Email me for a resume

Website: [https://savov.work](https://savov.work)

Email: contact@savov.work

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kristofarsavov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kristofarsavov/)

------
wh3pzc7eqrx
Location: SoCal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes; if so, preferably to CH or Berlin, DE

Technologies: C++; Python; Scala; bash; embedded C; PHP; MariaDB SQL; yacc;
bison; Verilog; Chisel; SAT, QBF-SAT, variants and application; Quartus;
DesignCompiler; Innovus

Résumé: Upon request

Email: wh3pzc7eqrx .at. riseup .dot. net

I am a life-long hacker with extremely broad interests spanning hardware
design, verification, and optimization; privacy, anonymity, and information
security; full stack web development; and much more. Despite the extreme
breadth of my interests, I also like to go deep: I recently completed my PhD
in Computer Science at EPFL.

If you have an interesting project and are looking for a Jack of all trades
who's also a master of some: Let's talk.

------
corgiorgy
Location: New York City (NYC)

Remote: Yes, but prefer an office environment

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web Development, Machine Learning, SQL (PostgreSQL,
MySQL), Linux, Javascript, some Q/kdb+ and Go

Résumé/CV:
[https://sethdandridge.com/resume.pdf](https://sethdandridge.com/resume.pdf)

Email: sethdan@at@gmail]dot[com

Programmer for 18+ years. Currently a product manager in the legal/financial
tech space focused on front-end design and system architecture, but also open
to a pure engineering or hybrid product/engineering role. I have a passion for
learning new technologies and solving interesting problems. Comfortable with
the full stack. Nice to meet you!

------
jamisonbryant
Location: Baltimore, MD

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (to Austin, TX only)

Technologies: PHP, JS, Python, SQL, HTML/CSS, C/C++/C#, Java

Resume:
[https://jamison.bryant.ai/pages/resume](https://jamison.bryant.ai/pages/resume)

Email: jamison at bryant dot ai

I am a full-stack developer with years of industry experience designing and
maintaining enterprise systems for a variety of markets. I was laid off
recently due to changes in org structure and am seeking work now. Currently
reside on the east coast of USA but am RELOCATING to Austin, TX area by end of
2019 (sooner if I get a firm offer). Ex-startup owner, eager problem solver,
quick learner. Let's talk!

------
ccajas
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Languages: HTML/CSS, JavaScript, PHP, C#, Ruby, GLSL

\- Tools: MySQL, MongoDB, React, Vue, Ruby on Rails, WebGL, MonoGame, Unity

\- Domains: full-stack web dev, game dev, computer graphics

Resume: on request

Email: chris.cajas.m (a) gmail.com

Several years of software development experience, starting from digital agency
work in WordPress and e-Commerce, to building SaaS applications using several
frameworks as a remote developer. I also have an interest in computer
graphics, desktop software, and parallel programming, which has been useful in
professional work for two indie games launched on Steam.

I'm looking for either full-time or long-term contract work in software
development, especially if it can fit more closely with my niche.

------
csbartus
* Location: Europe

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: Maybe

* Technologies: WordPress, React, UI / UX design

* Résumé/CV: [http://metamn.io/csongor-bartus-resume.pdf](http://metamn.io/csongor-bartus-resume.pdf)

* Email: bartus.csongor@gmail.com

I’m specialized in WordPress best practices both on back-end and front-end.
Either creating new sites / apps / MVP or refactoring age old codebases.
Themes, plugins, multisite, performance with over 6 years experience.

Since last year I’ve switched my homemade, years in the making front-end
framework and design system (Gulp, BEM, SCSS, Webpack) to React. And Gatsby.

On UI / UX design - my work is featured on Brutalist Websites and the
WordPress Theme Store.

------
susmus
Location: Hungary

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Flask, Ansible), PHP (Slim, Yii, Laravel, Phalcon),
Linux (server maintenance/setup, webservers, shell scripting), SQL (MySQL,
MariaDB, Percona, Postgres), Docker, AWS

Résumé/CV: Happy to send if needed

Email: susmus7@gmail.com

I'm open to both full-time or contract work. I've been working remotely for 5
years. My main skills are all about Linux administration (bare metal or
cloud), optimizing databases and backend development (API, scripts, services).
My two hobbies: asking lots of questions and predicting possible
problems/bottlenecks in an infrastructure.

I'm definitely not a frontend guy (I like to work with them though!).

Note: This is my first comment on HN!

------
cascada
Location: Central America

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: maybe

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.me](https://gildedhonour.me)

Technologies: different, depending on a task

Email: [https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr](https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr)

=====================================

I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in building custom software for you. Mostly
I create with web apps. Currently I'm working with e-commerce apps.

Other areas I've been working in and interested are:

1) security

2) machine learning

3) marketing

\-------

My latest project is an ecommerce store I've built from zero. Full list:
[https://gildedhonour.me/projects](https://gildedhonour.me/projects)

Thanks && Cheers.

------
impostir
I am a college senior graduating with a BA in Economics; I also have basic
business skill, as well as coding and sysadmin knowledge.

\- Location: Currently in Kansas, but will be moving after graduation

\- Remote: Preferred, but by no mean required

\- Willing to relocate: Yes

\- Technologies:

    
    
      - Python (Mostly data-related)
    
      - Elixir (Mostly Phoenix Framework)
    
      - Linux (Daily driver for +2 years & servers)
    
      - HTML and CSS
    
      - SQL
    
    

\- Résumé/CV:
[https://f002.backblazeb2.com/file/resume-512/2019-03-18r.pdf](https://f002.backblazeb2.com/file/resume-512/2019-03-18r.pdf)
\- Email: working@mail.holdnack.net

------
rheffern
Location: Boulder / Denver, CO Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA

Technologies: GraphQL, MySQL, C++ , Matlab, Mathematica, Python, Java, LateX,
Atmega micro-controllers, Solidworks, Labview, NI Circuit Design Suite,
Lathes, Mills, MIG/TIG welding, Pneumatic Tools, Micro Soldering, Nano-Optics,
Spanish, Italian

Résumé/CV: [http://heffern.net/rob/](http://heffern.net/rob/) ,
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/18QwC-
ra6p_3Nnjmajn9gLK3w77Z...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/18QwC-
ra6p_3Nnjmajn9gLK3w77Z...).

Email: robert.heffern (at) gmail

------
cjmoran
Location: Triangle area, NC (Raleigh, Durham, Chapel Hill all fine)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Short-term no, long-term maybe

Technologies: Full-stack modern JS (TypeScript optional). Node/express, React
stack, SCSS and similar, several databases.

Résumé/CV: [http://tinyurl.com/cjmoran-resume](http://tinyurl.com/cjmoran-
resume)

Email: see resume link

Available to start immediately. US and EU dual-citizen. Gaps on resume due to
health issues, never been fired. Willing to work weird hours for remote
positions.

See my dumb side projects at:
[https://github.com/JavaDogDev/twit](https://github.com/JavaDogDev/twit)

------
spython
I do speculative product design, using techniques borrowed from artistic
research. I can take a look at your product and propose approaches that meet
the needs of the user on a human scale, not blinded by technological
conventions.

Imagine
[https://rybakov.com/blog/open_tabs_are_cognitive_spaces/](https://rybakov.com/blog/open_tabs_are_cognitive_spaces/)
but for your product.

Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JS, Arduino, Processing.js, HTML, CSS, mpeg dash streaming,
pytorch ..

Résumé/CV: [https://rybakov.com/](https://rybakov.com/)

Email: michail@rybakov.com

------
timmaah
Location: US Based

Remote: Yes. 7 years experience

Willing to relocate: Open to opportunities

Technologies: Ruby on Rails / Node.js / React / etc..

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tiwatson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tiwatson/)

Email: tiwatson@gmail.com

20 years of web development experience and looking for my next adventure.

Check out my side project for an example of what I can do:

[https://github.com/tiwatson/reserve.wanderinglabs](https://github.com/tiwatson/reserve.wanderinglabs)

[https://reserve.wanderinglabs.com](https://reserve.wanderinglabs.com)

------
gzli
Location: Greater Seattle area.

Remote: Flexible (Held previous remote positions).

Willing to relocate: West coast, USA only.

Technologies: Vue.js, React.js, JavaScript (ES6/ES7), Node, Express, MongoDB,
MySQL (and SQLite), Webpack, CSS pre-processors, Java.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zV6io3Kc3aQv99R9cyrKNOg3sIz...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zV6io3Kc3aQv99R9cyrKNOg3sIzsGvkK/view?usp=sharing)

Portfolio: [https://el-ghazali.com](https://el-ghazali.com)

Email: abdelgzali@gmail.com

A FRONT-END ENGINEER THAT'S FULL STACK CAPABLE, I SPECIALIZE IN BUILDING WEB
APPLICATIONS.

------
rocbear
Hi! I'm predominantly a JavaScript engineer specialising in node.js and React.
I have 4 years experience in React and have built and shipped several apps in
React Native. I previously worked for 4 years in .NET/C#, but would prefer to
stick to JavaScript.

    
    
      Location: Cape Town, South Africa
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe next year
      Technologies: Javascript, React, React Native, nodejs, Progressive Web Apps, Offline-first, graphql
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/ross-berkland-726aab26/, https://ubiq.co.za
      Email: ross@ubiq.co.za

------
thisismyswamp
Location: Lisbon, Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For part of the year

Technologies: Javascript (Node.js), Go, Python, Haskell, C, Java, and more

Resume: I keep an up to date resume at Toptal:
[https://www.toptal.com/resume/marcos-
pereira](https://www.toptal.com/resume/marcos-pereira) (you don't have to hire
me through them)

Email: marcospereiradev@gmail.com

Backend web developer specialized in Node.js. Have worked on many projects
with big companies, led small developer teams, modernized legacy systems, and
worked on a browser extension that identified twitter bots using deep
learning. Happy to try out new technologies.

------
chad_strategic
Location: Denver, Co Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies Looking for work in Stock, Options, CryptoCurrency trading.
Technologies: Trading API, Stocks, Options, Crypto Currencies, Trading,
Python, PHP, MySql, MongoDB, Finance

Résumé/CV: [http://www.strategic-
options.com/chads_resume.html](http://www.strategic-
options.com/chads_resume.html)

Email: chad.humphrey@strategic-options.com

Algorithms / Strategies

-Volatility Algorithm, deploy across $150 million portfolio

-Options Implied Volatility Arbitrage strategies

-Stock & Equity Algorithms, Current tracking over 500 stocks.

-Smaller Bitcoin / Cryto currencies algorithms

Software & API:

-TD Ameritrade, Interactive Brokers, Etrade, Ally

-Scraping techniques

------
wlodzislav
Location: Batumi/Georgia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Node.js/Express, D3, Esprima, C++14+

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/wlodzislav-resume](http://bit.ly/wlodzislav-resume)

Email: wlodzislav@outlook.com

Senior Full-stack engineer looking to move into Product/Project management.

I worked remotely as a freelancer and in small teams for almost 8 years,
including as the Senior/Lead Full-stack developer for 5+. On most of the jobs
I also took part in Project/Product management tasks, on some in UI/UX design
and DevOps.

My main expertise is JS/Node. I worked with Node from 0.6x in production,
recently started committing to Node.js.

------
llaolleh
I have two years of experience working at a big financial company doing
enterprise Java/ETL. Before that I studied Computer Engineering at a top 5
public school. I'm also currently having a good time doing Georgia Tech's
OMSCS. I recently never graduated at the Recurse Center in New York City to
just spend time learning for myself, and looking forward to my next adventure!

Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on location

Technologies: Java, Python, JavaScript, Go, and so many others that I want to
learn...

Résumé/CV: Please request via email.

Email: byshinyo@gmail.com

Website: [http://www.byshiny.com](http://www.byshiny.com)

------
zscore
Location: Udaipur, India

Remote: Yes, Travel Ok

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Web: WAMP Stack, SQL Server, HTML/CSS/JS

\- Data Science, Statistics, R, Numpy/Pandas

\- Machine Learning Algorithms, Machine Vision, OpenCV/EmguCV, Scikit

\- Cryptocurrencies, Blockchain, Smart Contracts

\- Languages: C#, C++, PHP, Python, C, Go

\- Can communicate/write

\- Electronics prototyping

Resume: [http://shailendra.me/resume-latest.pdf](http://shailendra.me/resume-
latest.pdf)

Email: hn@shailendra.me

Programming for more than 5 years. I have been trained as a general engineer
and programmer interested in Engineering/Programming/Art. I have prior worked
as a New Media Arts researcher and have been longing to go back into the
art+tech space.

------
Tenoke
Location: Berlin, DE

Remote: Yes (3 years of Remote experience), Berlin is also okay

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: TensorFlow, PyTorch, Pandas, Numpy, AWS, GCP, Django, Flask,
SQL, Docker..

Résumé/CV:
[https://svilentodorov.xyz/SvilenTodorov.pdf](https://svilentodorov.xyz/SvilenTodorov.pdf)

Site: [https://svilentodorov.xyz/](https://svilentodorov.xyz/)

Email: sviltodorov[at]gmail.com

Developer with 5+ years of experiencing specializing in Machine Learning. I
focus on Deep Learning, especially projects near the cutting edge, but not
exclusively.

Computer Vision, NLP, Tabular Data, etc.

Building models, APIs, pipelines, etc.

DevOps experience.

------
teatang
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

\- Frontend: JavaScript (ES6, React, Vue), HTML5, CSS3

\- Backend: Node, Elixir, Go, Python, Ruby

\- Tooling: Webpack, Git

\- DB: MongoDB, SQLite, MySQL

Résumé/CV:

\-
[https://www.christiankopac.com/about](https://www.christiankopac.com/about)

\- Email if needed

Email: christian.kopac@protonmail.com

Recently finished a web developer bootcamp at DCI in Berlin where I was able
to refresh my JS knowledge and learn the latest in JS development. Looking for
a junior or intern position as a developer (preferred backend). Interest in
music and IoT industry. Fast learner always ready and eager to learn. Team
player.

Drop me a line, I'd be happy to talk about job opportunities :)

------
domlebo70
Location New York, NY

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Typed functional programming. Haskell, Scala, Rust. AWS, Machine
learning, microservices, etc. I've done too much to list everything

What I do: I've been a developer for 9 years now, primarily at startups, with
the last few years in a lead position. I currently work remotely, but I prefer
to work onsite.

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dbousamra/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dbousamra/)
Github: [https://github.com/dbousamra](https://github.com/dbousamra)

------
noname120
Location: Paris, France

Remote: Prefer on-site but can consider

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, Scala, Git, CI, Bash, Docker, Security, PostgreSQL,
PHP, Laravel, and several other languages and frameworks.

Résumé/CV: By email on demand.

Email: devnoname120+hireme@gmail.com

I'm looking for an internship over this summer. I've done several internships
in the past that went very well (can provide references). I work on open-
source projects in my free time, and I love to work on challenging problems.
See my GitHub profile:
[http://github.com/devnoname120/](http://github.com/devnoname120/)

------
b_zak
Location : France Remote : yes

Technologies : Backend => Java : Apache Thrift, Spring, Spring Boot, GWT,
Vaadin, RestEasy => NodeJS : Express, Mongoose, SuperTest, Mocha, Sinon, Chai
=> Database : MongoDB, MySQL Frontend : => Javascript : VueJS, AngularJS,
Jasmine, jQuery, Gulp, Karma, Protractor, Cypress Cloud : => OpenStack, AWS
(Certification in progress), Docker

Résumé/CV:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/644669/zakaria](http://stackoverflow.com/users/644669/zakaria)
(CV upon request)

Email : zaksoft.freelance [at] gmail [dot] com

------
nullz3r0

        Location: East Bay (San Francisco)
        Remote: yes
        Willing to relocate: yes
        Technologies: AWS:(ec2, sns,s3, cloudwatch), Vagrant, Docker, Terraform, Ansible
        Recently switched from computer science to DevOps. I     have been taking courses on linux academy to gain experience and knowledge. I am 1 year new to the field but I am willing to learn and put in the extra effort to catch up.
    
        Résumé/CV: Email me if you would like to see what my previous experience looks like and what projects I have been working on.
    
        Email: jbcv19 at gmail dot com

------
jetti
Location: Chicago area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

* C# (.NET Core as well as .NET 3.5+), ASP.NET, WinForms, SQL Server, XML/XSLT, Javascript, Java, COBOL, VBScript (via Classic ASP)

* Learning: Rust, Elixir, React

Github: [http://github.com/jhartwell/](http://github.com/jhartwell/)

Résumé/CV: By Request

Email: jon@dontbreakthebuild.com

I have spent my career (8 years) working with C#, mostly backend work.
Healthcare experience as well as finance and have experience with x12 and FIX
specs. I have done a fair bit of architecture in an object-oriented
development paradigm. Finally, I have a professionally published book on C#
and XML

------
razzfox
Location: SF/Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, React, Redux/Saga, React Native, Front End,
Full Stack. View resume for a longer list.

Résumé/CV: [http://razzfox.me/resume](http://razzfox.me/resume)

Email: razzintown@gmail.com

Looking for positions that want someone in the 1-3 years of experience range.

Passionate about code quality, testing, and user experience (making something
worthwhile).

Check out my website razzfox.me which functions as a desktop-like drag-and-
drop single page website. It's made from scratch to show off my ability to
make things (all of my work experience is proprietary).

------
charlietango592

      Location: Romania, Europe
      Remote: Yes.
      Willing to relocate: No. I am open to travel and meet, but I work mainly remote
      Technologies:
        - ReactJS, React Native, Redux
        - NodeJS, GraphQL, Docker, Linux (Ubuntu, Alpine Linux), Resin.io
        - MySQL, MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Filebeat, Metricbeat
      Résumé/CV: On request
      Email: catalin[at]charlietango[dot]co
    

I'm not interested in full-time contracts, I will consider only part-time or
project work. Don't ask me to build your landing page; I usually build more
complex systems.

------
jrudisill

      Location: Atlanta, GA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, within the US
      Technologies: Python, SKlearn, Docker, Postgres
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/john-rudisill-02203314/
      Email: jrudisill@gmail.com
    

Data scientist with 4 years experience building and deploying predictive
machine learning models for advertising, recommendation, fraud prevention, and
consumer behavior modeling. I am interested in both senior data scientist,
senior machine learning engineer, and data science/ ML team lead roles.

------
tyrbentsen
Location: Currently Belgium, but relocating to Washington DC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Staying in Washington DC.

Technologies: C#, Matlab, C, Fortran, F#, Language design, Compilers, Flight
Dynamics, Simulation. Hobby: Asp.NET MVC, Angular, Typescript. Embedded
Systems, Stm32, Rust.

Résumé/CV: Email for more info. Summary: Aerospace degree. Researcher for 7
years at Fortune 100 company. 4 years experience in Aircraft Flight Dynamics,
Real-time simulation, Flight simulators, Virtual Sensing. Last 3 years
experience: Phd in Computer Science, topic: Programming language for safety
critical systems development.

Email: tyr.bentsen at gmail

------
chelovek89

      Location: Washington DC Metro Area
      Remote: Yes, GMT +8 would be a bonus
      Willing to relocate: Yes 
      Technologies: JavaScript, NodeJS, Mongo, React, React Native, JAMStack, Wechat
      Human languages: English, Spanish
      Web: https://www.make-it-happen.dev
      Resume/CV: By request
      Email: aji89@pm.me
    

I’m self taught and making portfolio/small business sites is my bread and
butter. I’m eager to be part of a proper team, become a MERN and/or JAMstack
guru, and learn the workflow necessary to scope out and manage big projects.

------
xoma
Location: Ottawa, Canada

Remote: Yes (ONLY REMOTE AND PART TIME)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby (Rails, Merb, Grape), SQL (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL
(Redis, Memcached), JavaScript, HTML, CSS, GIT

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/homenko](https://www.linkedin.com/in/homenko)

Email: sergey@mm.st

Hello, my name is Sergey and I'm a Senior Software Engineer with strong
knowledge of Ruby on Rails and have a long history of applications
development. I'm fluent in several programming languages. Have a positive
experience of work in teams, both local and distributed.

------
husseinzaki
Location: Cairo , Egypt

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies : HTML , HTML5,CSS, CSS3, Javascript, React , Responsive design ,
Git, Bootstrap , Materiallize.css

Git: [https://github.com/Hussein90](https://github.com/Hussein90)

Linkedin:
[https://linkedin.com/in/husseinzaki](https://linkedin.com/in/husseinzaki)

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwsejUyj6fPSaW4zSURGVGFydl...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwsejUyj6fPSaW4zSURGVGFydl..).

Email: husseinlotfizaki@gmail.com

------
moopling
Location: London UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Bioengineering, Fluid Mechanics, Programming, DL/ML, Embedded/Radio
Electronics

\- Languages -> Python, Embedded/Non Embedded C/C++, JS/TS

\- Git, Docker, Numpy/Scipy, TensorFlow, Linux

CV: On request

Email: hn-jobs@mail.samw.cc

Trained as a general engineer, strongest as a backend programmer, with
graduate-level skills in ML and Embedded Systems development. Around 3 years
of experience in research and industry building (to name a few): bio-
printers/neurally controlled robotic hands/ai for car insurance. CTO of a
hardware startup for the last 6 months, but leaving over team dynamic issues.

------
kysofi
Location: Berlin, Germany Remote: Yes (Have experience working remotely)
Willing to relocate: Yes! Technologies: Sketch, Figma, Adobe XD Resume/CV: On
request Email: sofikurochkina@gmail.com

My name is Sofia. I'm looking for a UX/UI design internship in Berlin starting
from June (3-6 months). Currently working as a freelance designer and doing UX
courses with IDF. My main strength is diligence. I am a very hard-working
person with a habit of being persistent. Please drop me an email to let me
know if you think I’d be a good fit. Thanks :)

------
scallywag_
Location: Victoria, BC, Canada Remote Only Technologies : C, C++, SIMD,
OpenGL, JS/Typescript, Rails, PHP, SQL, Many CSS preprocessors, AWS, Heroku

I'm a competent C and C++ programmer. The C++ spec weighs a lot, so I'm
hesitant to call myself an expert, but I have a good working knowledge of the
languages. For a previous employer I worked on a commercial Windows IDE for ~3
years.

I've been working on the foundations of a 3D game engine for ~3 years, which
has taught me a great deal about C, systems and graphics programming on both
Win32 and Linux. I chose to build it without libraries (Handmade Hero style)
which began as a learning exercise, but ended up turning into a way of life.
I'm in the process of porting to WebGL.

I can configure and maintain webservers, proxies and load balancers having
worked with the web for 10 years.

I have a good understanding of the Linux network stack and APIs at the systems
level - I've worked on several custom TCP + UDP protocols in the past.

I love building tools. Sometimes I feel like I was made to build tools. I
build all kinds of tools - tools for computers, tools for automotive
maintenance, tools for making tools. I've been building a game engine, which I
would consider a collection of tools, for years and I still enjoy working on
it.

Lastly, and I think this is interrelated with the tools thing, I'm a systems
programmer at heart. I love having direct access to the chip and needing to
understand the hardware architecture, as opposed to the internals of an
interpreter, to write well-working and well-performing code.

That's the cliff-notes on my technical background. As a person I'm friendly
and easy to get along with. I like the phrase "Have strong opinions, weakly
held".

I enjoy backcountry skiing, snowmobiling, rock-climbing, hiking, biking and
beer! I live on Vancouver Island, BC Canada and would strongly prefer to work
remotely. I've been working remotely for several years for companies in the
Bay Area and just love it.

If you think I could be a good fit for your team and would like to chat I can
be contacted by email at jesse.hughes.it@gmail.com

Cheers,

Jesse

------
lizardwalk5
Location: Los Angeles Remote: Yes (preferred) Willing to relocate: Yes (CA,
OR, UT) Technologies: React/Redux, JavaScript, CSS/Sass, HTML, Node,
PostgreSQL, Python, Webpack Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/17gqPylFJZhuRH6CTJFiBekh0...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/17gqPylFJZhuRH6CTJFiBekh0eR9TzoKbL0YKO-m0lr4/edit?usp=sharing)
Email: cch5ng.job@gmail.com

My background is Front End Engineering and I'm open to working on API's as
well.

------
mud_dauber

        Location: Austin
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes (except: Bay Area/SF)
        Technologies (SW): Ruby/Rails, Python/Numpy/Pandas/SciPy, Elixir (noob), Golang (noob), Tensorflow, SciKit
        Technologies (HW): Semiconductor design
        Resume/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/brianpiercy
        Email: bjpcjp@gmail.com
    

4-time product manager, R&D project manager & framework-agnostic developer.
Interested in both startup & bigco opportunities. Austin preferred; open to
relocation.

------
afurrysolver
Location: Bay Area Full stack developer with experience in Python, Django and
JavaScript. I also enjoyed compiler programming, have made a compiler for a
functional language which supports Lisp-like macros. Technologies: Python,
JavaScript, Racket, MySQL, Django Résumé/CV:
[https://www.icloud.com/iclouddrive/0yiSKFTG2YLpYcCnzYZS4Zh1Q...](https://www.icloud.com/iclouddrive/0yiSKFTG2YLpYcCnzYZS4Zh1Q#Frank_Lai_resume_bz)
Email: franklai@protonmail.com

------
ivaaarrrr
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Preferably not, but open to it

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node, Python, Java, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Bootstrap,
Docker, Ruby, PHP, SQL, Angular, GIT, Unity, Electron.js

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/chance-
oneal](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chance-oneal)

Email: chancelor.oneal@gmail.com

I recently graduated from university (June 2018) and I am looking for an
entry/junior level web or software development position to start my career and
gain experience. I love a challenge and I'm open to most opportunities!

------
bradhoffman
Location: Louisville, KY

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: iOS, NodeJS+Express, Golang, Flutter, Python, MongoDB.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/brad-
hoffman/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brad-hoffman/)

Email: bradleydavidhoffman@gmail.com

I am currently finishing my Master's in CS, and am looking for an opportunity
upon returning from my internship in Germany this summer. I am willing to work
anywhere, on most projects, with most technologies as long as there are people
who are willing to help me become a better developer.

------
paulborza
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ansible, AWS, big data, C#, ClojureScript, CSS, D3, Docker,
Elasticsearch, Express, git, Grafana, HTML, Java, JavaScript, machine
learning, MongoDB, nginx, Node, OpenCV, performance optimizations, PostgreSQL,
PowerShell, Prometheus, Python, PySpark, RabbitMQ, rapid prototyping, React,
React Native, Redis, Scrapy, SQL, Swift, TypeScript; Vim.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.paulborza.com/docs/paulborza-
resume.pdf](https://www.paulborza.com/docs/paulborza-resume.pdf)

Email: paul@borza.ro

------
ardenkim
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, C#, JavaScript, TypeScript, HTML, CSS, SCSS, SQL, XML, Go,
Swift, PHP, Python, Node.js, Angular, jQuery, Redux, React, Bootstrap,
ASP.NET, Git, Maven, Docker, Digital Ocean, Microsoft SQL Server, MongoDB,
Xamarin, Android Studio, XCode, rapid prototyping, Grafana

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwTFkUpXoXSQcTB2WnRHOG9FblV...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwTFkUpXoXSQcTB2WnRHOG9FblVISXo4RGpjY011ZmhILTE4/view?usp=sharing)

Email: in the resume

------
chevonied
Location: Mankato, MN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, Javascript (Vue JS), HTML, CSS, SQL (MSSQL, Oracle
DB), Linux (Kali, Bash CLI)

Resumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dvMGUotZXjJkJCax0oh8ixeRH-D...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dvMGUotZXjJkJCax0oh8ixeRH-
DKf_RY/view)

Email: chevonied@gmail.com

Website: [https://chevonie.com](https://chevonie.com)

I'm due to graduate in May with a BSc in IT. I am very interested in Web &
Mobile software development and IT Security.

------
JCrandell

      Location: San Francisco, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: BOS/NYC/CHI/LA
      Technologies:  on , , ,  Native
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-crandell-922530a4/
      Email: Justin.Crandell.Developer@gmail.com
    

Seasoned software engineer on the lookout for my next opportunity. I love
creating tools that improve the lives of everyday people. Industry agnostic. I
can find a meaningful challenge in just about anything.

Please forward all inquiries/opportunities to email.

------
amourao
Researcher (with Ph.D. in Computer Science), with experience in Multimedia
Information Retrieval, Computer Vision and Machine Learning

Location: Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++ (OpenCV, Poco, Armadillo, LibSVM, FLANN), Python (NumPy,
SciPy, sklearn, Django), Java (Lucene), ElasticSearch, Microsoft Azure, Vowpal
Wabbit

Résumé/CV: [https://andremourao.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/10/AndreMour...](https://andremourao.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/10/AndreMourao_CV.pdf)

Email: andre.b.mourao@gmail.com

------
gyeonggi
Location: Ottawa, Canada

Remote: No

Willing to relo: Yes, to major cities in Canada and US

Technologies: Web: ReactJs| ES6/7 | Typescript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js
| Ruby on Rails

Email: 12sj16 [at] gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=17YlqMmtXkC3K9MTb4Kh9WUO5OI...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=17YlqMmtXkC3K9MTb4Kh9WUO5OI06Qkwb)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/peterju/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/peterju/)

5 years of Full-stack experience, love working with Javascript.

------
ibejoeb
Location: Anywhere. Authorized to work in USA. Awaiting EU authorization.

Remote: Preferred.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Flutter, Python, Java, database systems of all kinds, AWS,
Google Cloud & Apps Script.

Résumé/CV:
[https://gist.github.com/ibejoeb/c777a9d899d251e2d7b92725cc83...](https://gist.github.com/ibejoeb/c777a9d899d251e2d7b92725cc830850)

Email: joe@bokengroup.com

Sold my most recent company last year. Always looking for a great project.
Ideally I'd consult on a new concept or help turn around one that is having
difficulties.

------
100-xyz
Location: San Francisco

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: CA, TX, FL

Technologies: javascript, node.js, PHP, Ruby, Rails, MySQL, MongoDB,, Java

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sridhar-
ramasami-76a226117/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sridhar-ramasami-76a226117/)

email: leisenming AT protonmail DOT com

About me: US citizen, Indian Institute of Technology alumnus, 20+ years of IT
experience. Work experience in China and USA. Looking for full stack role.

Interesting tidbit: I did a 5000 mile, 10 month thru-hike of the Eastern
Continental Trail that changed my life.

------
__akshay95__
Location: New Delhi, India

Willing to relocate: Yes, mostly abroad.

Technologies: Python, Ruby, Java, PyTorch, Distributed Systems, JavaScript,
Backend, RabbitMQ.

CV:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1P7GpO5oXIHPzftBFkmw8LZfuFo2...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1P7GpO5oXIHPzftBFkmw8LZfuFo2jfLbd/view?usp=sharing)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/akshaysharma096/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/akshaysharma096/)

Email: akshay.sharma09695@gmail.com

------
harryio
Location: India

Remote: Yes. 4+ years of experience

Willing to relocate: Yes

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.harryio.com/Harsimran_Saini.pdf](http://www.harryio.com/Harsimran_Saini.pdf)

Technologies: Android SDK, Java, Kotlin, Git, SQLite, REST, Firebase, Android
Studio

About Me: Seasoned Android Developer who has worked on a plethora of
sophisticated projects, including apps like taxi-booking, IoT, radio streaming
and a live app with millions of active users, among many others. Have worked
solo as well as on a team. Looking for a full time position.

------
Cymen
Location: Michigan, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React.js, Redux, Node.js, Koa, Redis, PostgreSQL, React Native,
React Native Web, Linux, NGNIX, JavaScript, ES6, GraphQL (WIP)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cymen/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cymen/)

Email: cymenvig@gmail.com

Interested in regular employment and contract opportunities. I enjoy getting
early stage projects from nothing to shipping or helping existing ones. I have
been working remote for the past two years and would like to continue to do
so.

------
mrassili
Location: Anywhere provided that a relocation package is available OR Remote

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, React.js, Redux, HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Django

Résumé/CV:
[https://res.cloudinary.com/ddbyzw2mz/image/upload/v154903966...](https://res.cloudinary.com/ddbyzw2mz/image/upload/v1549039666/CV_en.pdf)

Email: hi@mrassili.com

Portfolio: [http://www.mrassili.com](http://www.mrassili.com)

I am open for hire, contract work or freelance projects right now.

------
tmiller

      Location: Seattle, WA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C, C++, C#, Java, etc
      Résumé/CV: On request
      Email: threemiller3 -at- outlook.com
    

Looking for a part-time position, remote or local. Currently working at
Microsoft @ Xbox for more than 10 years but looking to reduce hours due to
family obligations. Part of the Xbox Live Compute (Azure game server hosting)
launch team. Have worked on Xbox Live Services, Media Center, Windows Mobile
and low-level embedded development.

------
tzatzikisauce
Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PYTHON, C++, ANGULAR, SCALA, BASH, MATLAB, HTML, CSS, LATEX,
JAVASCRIPT, C, SQL, ELM

Résumé/CV: [https://michaelnicolaou.com/](https://michaelnicolaou.com/)

Email: michael.nicolaou@protonmail.com

Currently studying computer science at CU Boulder. Looking for a summer
internship. I have experience as a full stack developer on multiple projects.
Would love to work for a start up or smaller company, but open to any company
that gives me the opportunity to learn software development.

------
tautologium
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes. Effective experience with both office and remote

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: BSD/Linux. Python/C, Lua, Java, exposure to all sorts. Machine
learning, data analytics, in real-time/server/mobile/distributed. Comfortable
with clients.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tautology/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tautology/)
successful startup founder, and product/platform/infrastructure builder

Email: tautolog (google's common domain)

------
shivrajnesargi
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Looking for: Entry level Software Developer jobs,

Experience : 2+ years of related work experience in Oracle and NTT Data.

Technologies: AWS, big data, CSS, Docker, Elasticsearch, Express, git,
Grafana, HTML, Java, JavaScript, machine learning, MongoDB, Node,Python,
PySpark, , React, SQL, Swift, TypeScript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/q2r3kjkk4f70uhv/Shivaraj_Nesaragi%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/q2r3kjkk4f70uhv/Shivaraj_Nesaragi%20_Resume.PDF?dl=0)

Email: shivrajnesargi07@gmail.com

------
decentinternet
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe next year

Technologies: Javascript, HTML, CSS, SQL, Node... see CV for full list

Résumé/CV: [https://simonborer.com/cv/](https://simonborer.com/cv/)

Email: simon.borer@gmail.com

I'm a front-end focused full stack dev with experience leading teams and
optimizing dev workflows. I left the Fintech space last year to focus on my
two passions: accessibility and education. If your team needs someone to help
make sense of WCAG compliance (and go above and beyond!), please get in touch.

------
shubhankar65
Location: Anywhere Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: JavaScript (nodejs,reactjs,angular,Vuejs) html,CSS(SASS),php.

Resume: [https://shubhankardas.me](https://shubhankardas.me)

Full stack developer, an experience of 2+ years in building products from
scratch. Worked with 3 startups.

Email: shubh065@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/shubhankardas/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/shubhankardas/)

Passionate about new technology and looking for a front-end focused full stack
role.

------
brauliopf
Location: Greater Boston Area

Remote: Preferably not – But I would consider an opportunity

Willing to relocate: Preferably not – But I would consider an opportunity

Role / Job title: Product manager

Technologies: \- Languages: Ruby, python, PHP, javascript, SQL

\- Product Analytics: managing product analytics with Google Analytics,
Kissmetrics, Localytics, Mixpanel

\- A/B testing apps: Google Optimize, Optimizely

\- Agile SW team management: JIRA, Trello, Asana

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brauliopf](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brauliopf)

Email: brauliopf {at} gmail

------
uwork

      Location:Sri Lanka
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java 8, Spring, Redis, MongoDb etc
      Résumé/CV: Email me for CV
      Email: uvin (dot) work (at) gmail (dot) com
    

Ideally looking for a part-time remote position that is fine with me working
on the IST (timezone).

I am fine with development, technical writing or technical support. I am a
quick learner and a techie at heart. I can work my way around Linux, web
services and containers (k8s, docker) and have experience with GCP.

------
sfdotnetcoredev
Location: San Francisco, CA (relocating June, 2019)

Remote: Yes or No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full Stack Developer using C# asp.net core APIs and JavaScript /
TypeScript. CSS, SCSS, Vue.JS with Vuex, MySql, SQL Server, AWS
(CloudFormation, CodeBuild, CodePipeline, CloudWatch, IAM, API Gateway,
Cognito, Lambda, Step Functions, Lightsail, RDS, DynamoDB, S3, ECS, EC2, SQS,
SNS), Redis, Agile, Scrum, TDD & BDD experience.

Résumé/CV: 10+ years experience in public facing internet businesses. Full
resume upon request.

Email: sfdotnetcoredev [at] gmail.com

------
dk574
Location: Bay Area, California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No - I moved from the East Coast to the West last year.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Node.JS/Node Express, NoSQL/MongoDB, SQL,
Jest, Enzyme, {React, Vue}.js

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/7g1fivz6mk7gf0e/resume_dixie_korle...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/7g1fivz6mk7gf0e/resume_dixie_korley.pdf?dl=0)

mail: dixiekorley@gmail.com

website: [https://dixiekorley.com](https://dixiekorley.com)

------
skyriser

      Location: Montreal, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: iOS/macOS/watchOS, Objective-C/Swift
      Web: http://chriscomeau.com
      Resume/CV: http://chriscomeau.com/resume
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau
      GitHub: https://github.com/chriscomeau
      Portfolio: https://github.com/chriscomeau/Portfolio
      Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

------
iodbh
Location: Budapest, relocating to Oslo soon

Remote: yes, preferably

Willing to relocate: To Oslo

Technologies: Mainly Python, Linux, React, Infrastructure automation, Learning
Go at the moment

Résumé/CV: email me. About 5 years experience, 3 years ops and 2 years dev.

Email: iodbh@iodbh.net

I'm a self taught jack of all trades, learning as much aspects of the web app
stack as possible in an effort to get to web app sec. I Love writing web apps,
scrapers, anything that lives on the web. Into anything security related, from
bug bounty programs to novel shoplifting techniques.

------
cdiamand
Location: NYC area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Rails stack, bootstrap

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/corydiamand/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/corydiamand/)

Github: [https://github.com/corydiamand](https://github.com/corydiamand)

corydiamand (at) gmail

Seeking remote / part-time opportunities ideally, but definitely open to full-
time for the right opportunity. 8 Years experience building things for the web
at companies large and small.

------
fullstackguy
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:React, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, AWS, TypeScript

Résumé/CV:[https://maxinrui.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/04/Xinrui_Ma_Re...](https://maxinrui.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/04/Xinrui_Ma_Resume_703-581-7361.pdf)

Email:fullstackguy@gmail.com

I am with Oracle Cloud, build Cloud Console Pages using React, Redux. Want to
find next role related to JavaScript, happy to do full stack. I spend 5 years
working on JavaScript.

------
adige01can
Location: Bay Area, CA

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Python, DevOps, Jenkins
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/mustafacan/
    
      Email: adige01can@gmail.com
    
    
    

Experienced Technical support engineer looking for remote or on-site
opportunity to work in PDT swing hours(3pm -12am) on DevOps related subjects.
I am trying to generate additional income which will help me to improve myself
as DevOps engineer.

------
hta
Location: Manila, Philippines

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Elixir, JS (web and node), Postgresql, CSS, sass, html.
Fullstack, system architecture, sysad

Résumé/CV:
[https://htavenido.com/hector_avenido_elixir_developer_CV.pdf](https://htavenido.com/hector_avenido_elixir_developer_CV.pdf)
/
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/htavenido/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/htavenido/)

Email: htavenido@gmail.com

------
yochum

      Location: Phoenix, AZ and New York, NY
      Remote: Yes. Well experienced.
      Willing to relocate: No.
      Technologies: Leadership. Product Development. Agile/Scrum. Hands on: Node, React, Vue, Nuxt & many other Javascript stacks. PHP, Laravel, Symfony, Slim. MySQL, MongoDB, Couchbase, Postgres. And much more.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrewyochum/ Contact for full CV.
      Email: andrew (at) andrewyochum.com

------
crumpled
Designer, Programmer, Maker. Right-brained/left-brained. Looking for creative
work in tech, industrial design and architecture. Ideally a combination.

Location: Sonora, California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: CAD, CAM, CNC, Illustrator, Photoshop, Premiere, InDesign,
Arduino, SketchUp, Layout, JavaScript, PHP, HTML, CSS, OpenSCAD, Windows,
Linux

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rbcall/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rbcall/)

Email: richardbryancall@gmail.com

------
0xCA
Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: AWS, Linux administration, Python, Ansible, Chef, Docker,
Kubernetes, Networking, etc.

Certs: AWS Certified Solutions Architect - Associate and CCNA, Cisco Certified
Network Associate (Routing and Switching)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gYfYKT4D5jMtq3jEpIhUXRsPspy...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gYfYKT4D5jMtq3jEpIhUXRsPspyHZpnw/view?usp=sharing)

Email: cesar(dot)souto(at)gmail.com

------
bdhsu

      Location: Berkeley, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: React, React Native, JS, Python, Java, HTML/CSS, Git
      Résumé/CV: http://bdhsu.com/resume.pdf
      Email: benjamindhsu@gmail.com
    

Product driven front-end engineer. I’m most at home building well designed
experiences for the end user. Currently studying computer science at UC
Berkeley. Taking a leave of absence from school and looking to work full time.

------
mishabalyasin

      Location: Berlin, Germany
    
      Remote: No
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: R (tidyverse), PostgreSQL, MongoDB.
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.mishabalyasin.com/, CV - https://www.mishabalyasin.com/Balyasin_CV.pdf
    
      Email: mikhail.balyasin@at@gmail.com
    

I'm mostly interested in Data Scientist/Machine Learning Engineer positions.
Specifically, making sure that models are running in production correctly.

------
qoutland
Location: San Jose, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, HTML/CSS/JS, C++, Git, Linux/Unix, Windows
Jenkins, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://quinoutland.com](https://quinoutland.com)

Email: qoutland@gmail.com

I am a soon to be graduate from the University of Nevada Reno, Major in
Computer Science Engineering, minors in Mathematics and Cyber Security.
Looking for work as a Web developer and/or Devops engineer. I Nearly 3 years
of professional IT experience at NVEnergy.

------
ljarlvik
Location: Bangkok, Thailand

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (Interested in positions in London)

Technologies: React, Redux, TypeScript, Webpack, C#, Flutter

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/lars-
jarlvik-04756887/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lars-jarlvik-04756887/)

Email: lars.jarlvik@gmail.com

Swedish software developer with 11+ years of experience, mainly within front
end web development. Looking for senior position within a small/midsize
company in the London area.

------
ThibJP
Location: Toulouse, France

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

* Microprocessor brand : Microchip, STM32, Freescale, Atmel

* UNIX development : Gcc, Gdb, Make, Git

* Programmation : Embedded C, Python, Java, TCL/TK, VHDL, Assembly, C++, UML

* Protocol : I2C, SPI, CAN, LIN, UART, OBD, TCP/IP, UDP

Résumé/CV: Please request via email or via Linkedin www.linkedin.com/in/ThibJP

Email: ThibJP@protonmail.com

Embedded Software & Test Engineer with 4 years experience on embedded software
development (mainly bare metal and STM32) and tests benches
conception/development in automotive industry.

------
jialunzumich
Location: Canton,MI Remote: Yes Willing to relocate:Yes Technologies:
MySql,SSRS,MS SQL SERVER,Tableau, PowerBI
Resume/CV:[http://linkedin.com/in/jialun-zhang](http://linkedin.com/in/jialun-
zhang) Email: jialunz@umich.edu 1-2 Sentence of Relevent Experience: Build
database applications, build statistical models for prediction, business
intelligence and data visualization

------
cyrilbenson47
Location: Philippines

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP (CI, Symfony, Laravel), Python (Django, Flask, Pytorch,
Numpy, Matlab), Go, Javascript (Angular 7, React, Vue, NodeJS)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/cyril-
yu-49769573/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cyril-yu-49769573/) &
[https://github.com/cyrilbensonyu](https://github.com/cyrilbensonyu)

Email: cyrilbenson47@gmail.com

------
djbeadle
Location: Morristown, NJ, happy to relocate along the Eastern seaboard.

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Happy to relocate along the Eastern seaboard.

Technologies: C#, Java, Angular, Python (and Flask), SQL, iOS development

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/2I8wyFB](https://bit.ly/2I8wyFB)

Email: djbeadle at googlemail.com

Website: [https://danielbeadle.net](https://danielbeadle.net)

Full stack web developer unafraid of hardware problems seeks role on a highly
motivated team.

------
chc4
Location: Fall River, Massachusetts

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, within New England (excluding NYC)

Technologies: C, C++, Rust, Java, C#

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1tWhJl5bLj5OHPZQatn-n1_AV...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1tWhJl5bLj5OHPZQatn-n1_AVlr8drG3jEhlBthV9QUM/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: chc4000@gmail.com

Motivated independently educated software developer. I can quickly pick up new
technology stacks and love to learn how things work.

------
creosonic
Location: Minsk, Belarus

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not really

Technologies: UNIX/Linux, DevOps, AWS, Puppet, Ansible

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/z4vo3gb6wovrqed/Anton_Safin_CV_Dev...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/z4vo3gb6wovrqed/Anton_Safin_CV_DevOps_Engineer.docx)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/creosonic/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/creosonic/)

Email: creosonic at gmail.com

------
autotune
Location: New York City

Remote: Can be remote or on-site

Willing to relocate: No, unless it's somewhere as interesting as NYC (e.g.
Paris, Amsterdam, Berlin, etc.)

Technologies: AWS, Terraform, Python, Jenkins, Docker, _some_ Kubernetes,
MySQL (setup and config), Linux, Site Reliability Engineering.

Resume: about 6 years working in Linux Administration, 3-4 of those with a
DevOps mentality. I love automation, cloud, HA, config management, and
infrastructure as code. Let's make it happen.

Email: hnhiringthread@gmail.com

------
revenga99
Location: Dallas (moving soon) Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:
JS/React/Redux,NodeJS,Go,Rust,AWS,Docker,MongoDB,Solidity,Pytorch

Github: [https://github.com/DanielMcSheehy](https://github.com/DanielMcSheehy)

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1p1g_DurMK30AE6pEXa0f0TG5_jq...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1p1g_DurMK30AE6pEXa0f0TG5_jq..).

Email: dsm140130@utdallas.edu

~~~
sethammons
bad link on your resume?

------
lpolovets
I love this idea and have some feedback on the format: I would love to see a
"what's my dream job?" sentence and a "these are my strengths and domain
expertise" sentence. There are 100+ comments here with resume links, but
reading 100 resumes is very time-consuming, and knowing the technologies
someone has used isn't super helpful. I'd love to read about what people are
looking for and what they are offering.

------
arawde
Location: Vancouver, BC, CA Remote: Not really Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Mostly full stack (Go and React are my strongest, but also
experienced with Angular, Node, and Java) Resume:
[https://github.com/arawde/arawde.github.com/blob/master/resu...](https://github.com/arawde/arawde.github.com/blob/master/resume.pdf)
Email: arawde@gmail.com

------
steve_adams_86

      Location: Victoria, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: TypeScript/JavaScript, NodeJS, React, Angular, PHP, Symfony 2-4, Slim, Doctrine, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Firebase, Docker, K8s
      Web: https://steve-adams.me
      Resume/CV: https://standardresume.co/steveadams
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/steve-adams-b0026426/
      Email: steve@steve-adams.me

------
rement
Location: Virginia Beach, VA, United States

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

\- Languages: PHP, JavaScript, Python, Ruby, Perl, SQL

\- Tools: Git, MySQL, PostgreSQL, SQLite, WordPress, Jekyll, jQuery, jQuery
UI, Docker, Ansible, Selenium, PHPUnit, Jenkins, GitLab CI/CD, GitHub

\- OS: Fedora, CentOS, Ubuntu, Debian, Red Hat, macOS, MS Windows

Résumé/CV:
[https://tuckerchapman.com/tucker_chapman_resume.pdf](https://tuckerchapman.com/tucker_chapman_resume.pdf)

Email: tucker.r.chapman@gmail.com

------
ewelina
Location: London UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Sinatra, Javascript, HTML, CSS, TDD/BDD
RSpec, Graphql, REST API, Docker, AWS, Heroku, CICD- Jenkins, Travis, Pipe
(bitbucket), Codeship.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ewelina-
sobora](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ewelina-sobora)

Portfolio: [https://github.com/Cherrylady](https://github.com/Cherrylady)

Email: e@e-dot.uk

------
jensandersson
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: React Native, React, Redux, iOS, Obj-c, Node, Sketch

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jenshenning/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jenshenning/)

Email: hello@jensunltd.com

Expert React Native/mobile developer looking for project work. Either join
your existing team or build your app from scratch. With deep background in
native mobile development I can help boost the performance of your RN app.

------
katrinasilver
12 years of design experience (Web, UI/UX and Visual design), pivoting to a
front-end/full stack role.

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6, React/Redux, Vue, Express, Node, Postgres,
HTML, CSS/SaSS, Bootstrap (Foundation, Bulma and similar), REST, Wordpress

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/katrinagustin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/katrinagustin/)

Github: github.com/katrinasilver

------
ddelt
Location: San Antonio, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: AWS, Java, Javascript, Go, Python, DevOps CI/CD, Jenkins, SDET
Experience, Git, AD

Résumé/CV: Available on email request

Email: rrrasti@yahoo.com

Experienced and thrives in smaller, inclusive cultures where generalist
developers can learn and tackle problems together. Experience with common
DevOps technologies such as Jenkins and setting up build pipelines, as well as
SDET development for .NET, Java, and Angular applications.

Loves learning, continuous improvement, and fitness.

------
owenwil
Freelance contractor - UX writing/technical product marketing

Location: Amsterdam, Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: UX Writer / technical marketing - I help technology companies
make their technology a little friendlier with words. I'm an engineer that
moved into writing and still build my own products, but focus during the day
on making others' products speak to their users.

Résumé/CV: [https://owenwillia.ms](https://owenwillia.ms)

Email: hey@char.gd

------
soganess
Location:Portland, OR, USA

Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate:No

Technologies:Java, Swift, Python, architect, medical devices, mobile (iOS),
backend, language translation.

Résumé/CV:[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OHEN_R-
jgZGCTPdN_L7fgfFwqt...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OHEN_R-
jgZGCTPdN_L7fgfFwqtIulJnt)

Email:firstname(dot)lastname(at)gmail

Resume url will live until:4/5/19

Load:Part-time (no full time offers please). Working on my PhD in CS, would
love to switch to part time job.

------
glitchcrab

      Location: UK (near London)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies:
        Kubernetes, Docker, LXD. 
        Prometheus, Graphite, InfluxDB, Grafana, EFK, Zabbix, Nagios
        Puppet, Ansible, AWX
        Packer, Terraform, Vagrant, Jenkins, Travis/Circle CI
        Python
        Xen, KVM, Openstack, Ceph
      Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/in/simonweald/
      Email: simon [at] simonweald [dot] com

------
gltore
Location: Stockholm, Sweden Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Forbes 30 under 30, Growth and marketing specialist, ex Co-founder and CEO of
adtech startup. Exited last summer Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gustavlundbergtoresson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gustavlundbergtoresson/)
Email: toresson.gustav@gmail.com

------
tradziej
Location: Europe, Poland

Remote: Yes, preferred (2+ years of experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: Location and project dependent

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, React, Ember.js

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/fn3s82](https://goo.gl/fn3s82)

GitHub: [https://github.com/tradziej](https://github.com/tradziej)

Email: See resume

Full Stack Software Engineer (with 5+ years of experience) looking for a long
term job.

------
hrain
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes ( inside of US )

Technologies: Python, C, Unity3D, C#, JavaScript

Résumé/CV: [https://hunterrainen.com/resume](https://hunterrainen.com/resume)
& PDF (upon request)

Email: hunter.rainen (at) gmail.com

Hi, I am a recent Computer Science graduate from Northern Arizona University,
I Interned at NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory where I worked on the Mars 2020
rover. Looking for a full-time position.

------
Carl_Platt
Location: Johannesburg, South Africa Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Java, React.JS, ES6,
Résumé/CV:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilesenga;](https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilesenga;)
[http://www.emilesenga.co.za/](http://www.emilesenga.co.za/) Email:
emile.senga@gmail.com

------
innerspirit
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina (GMT -3)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Looking for part-time (15-20hs/week) fully-remote work.

Technologies: PHP/JavaScript, Laravel, VueJS, Angular, React, CSS/SASS,
WordPress, Drupal, Bootstrap, Node.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1njUyEqTcLCi2YVSyGf5PcZVJ_xP...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1njUyEqTcLCi2YVSyGf5PcZVJ_xPRo1YD/view)

Email: mmchristian@gmail.com

------
fabiofzero

      Location: Toronto, ON - Canada
      Remote: Yes (HIGHLY preferred)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Client-side in general (JS with or without frameworks, HTML5/CSS3 and all that), NodeJS, Ruby, some Elixir, some Go, Sound Design, Music Production
      Résumé/CV: https://fabioneves.ca / https://www.linkedin.com/in/fzero/
      Email: hello+hn@fabioneves.ca

------
gdilla
Location: Vancouver BC Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Willing to travel to HQ if needed 1-2 weeks a month. No
visas needed for US & Can (dual citizen)

Technologies: Experienced product management lead, focus on analytics, UX,
growth, strategy, business model design, feature design, roadmapping: worked
on h/w, B2B and B2C s/w. EE undergrad; 10+ years experience. Been in 4
startups and one F500.

Résumé/CV: on request Email: djinla at gmail

------
bryanleung
Looking for backend or fullstack roles.

    
    
      Location: Bay Area / San Francisco
      Remote: Prefer onsite but okay with remote
      Willing to relocate: No.
      Technologies: Python, Javascript, C - preferred in that order.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/bryanleung92/ (connect with me, resume and personal website given if asked)
      Email: 369@holbertonschool.com

------
avolpe
Location: Asunción, Paraguay

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Java (EE and spring), Javascript, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://www.volpe.com.py/cv](https://www.volpe.com.py/cv),
[https://github.com/avolpe](https://github.com/avolpe),
[https://www.volpe.com.py](https://www.volpe.com.py)

Email: arturo@volpe.com.py

------
thekhatribharat
NB: I'm only looking for Solutions Consultant/Architect/Engineer and Developer
Advocate/Evangelist/Relations roles.

Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Kubernetes, Docker, Linux, DPDK, Spark, Kafka, InfluxDB,
ReactJS, Golang, Python, OpenAI Gym, Blockchain, Ethereum, R3 Corda,
Hyperledger, Polkadot, Cosmos, ROS, WebRTC, Edge Computing, Reinforcement
Learning, Supervised Learning, Robotics.

Email: khatribox+HN at gmail.com

------
maxk42
Location: Sparks, NV

Remote: Yes, 11 years experience

Willing to relocate: Not generally, but for the right price/opportunity I can
be convinced.

Technologies: PHP, Python, Node. Golang, C, easily assimilate new languages /
not afraid of a challenge, also an experienced technology manager

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/max-
katz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/max-katz/)

Email: max42@protonmail.com

------
anirtek
Location: San Francisco

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Java, Scala, Kafka, Zookeeper, AWS, Gitlab-CI, Git, Data
Streaming pipelines, data engineering using Apache Spark and Kafka Streams

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/anirtek/](https://linkedin.com/in/anirtek/)

Github: [https://anirtek.github.io](https://anirtek.github.io)

Email: tekadeaniruddha@gmail.com

------
ClojureHacker

        Location: Boulder, CO
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Clojure/Script, Full Stack, HTML/CSS/JS, Functional, Databases, Architecture, Distributed Systems, Machine Learning
        Resume: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1aTfuqOVKZE_M04CLfXEw7qBX2YeOU45OvDZJW-v3RHc/edit?usp=sharing
        Email: charles@techascent.com

------
atiwari3
Location: New York, USA.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: C, C++, Python, Machine Learning, Tensorflow, Pandas, Numpy,
Object-Oriented Programming, Unix, Vim, Algorithms, Scikit-Learn.

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/atiwari3bu/resume/blob/master/ashish_tiwa...](https://github.com/atiwari3bu/resume/blob/master/ashish_tiwari.pdf)

Email: atiwari3@binghamton.edu

------
johnark88
Location: Minneapolis, MN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, Vue.js, Node, Express.js, Postgres, MySql, PHP,
WordPress, Magento 1 & 2

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: john.arkema :at: gmail.com

2 years experience working in digital agency. Building e-commerce sites and
custom applications to suit client needs. [https://www.linkedin.com/in/john-
arkema/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/john-arkema/)

------
wareotie

      Location: Spain
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe.
      Technologies: Go, Python, Docker, Ansible, and AWS among other things
      Résumé/CV: Currently working as DevOps for a fortune 500 company. Send me an email and I'll be more than happy to send my CV or my LinkedIn.
      Email: uun6pmsqhesef9gnuczekx955xbb5g@api.pushover.net (Disposable account, don't want spam)

------
colobas
Location: Lisbon, Portugal (wanting to relocate to Seattle, WA)

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: Yes, to Seattle

Technologies: confident: python data science toolkit (sklearn, pandas,
matplotlib, sns, pytorch, ...), machine learning fundamentals;
basic/intermediate knowledge: golang, c, docker, kubernetes, mesos

Résumé/CV:
[https://colobas.github.io/cv.pdf](https://colobas.github.io/cv.pdf)

Email: mail at gpir.es

~~~
colobas
Also interested in internships

------
countryqt30
Location: Singapore / Switzerland / San Francisco

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Looking for Senior Product Manager role (Javascript, Java,
HTML/CSS), strong track record of launching several products with >10 million
users

CV: McKinsey, UBS, Entrepreneur -
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jakobmichael/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jakobmichael/)

Email: michael@jakob.tv

------
leetbulb

      Location: US
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: For established companies
      Technologies:
        PHP (Vanilla, Symfony, Laravel), JS (Vanilla,
        Node, React, GraphQL/Apollo), C++, AWS, K8S,
        Linux, DevOps (GitLab/ci, Docker, Puppet, etc), 
        Pentesting, MySQL, Druid, ELK, Serverless,
        JetBrains IDEs <3
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: HN profile

~~~
leetbulb
\- Primarily a full stack developer

\- More than ten years experience working B2B

\- Seven years working remotely

\- Primarily performance-marketing and ecommerce industries

\- Brought multiple projects from thought to profit

\- Flawless application security track record

While I don't mind working on mundane codebases, fresh ideas excite me. I
learn and adapt very quickly and doing so keeps me going. I am "one of those
people" who do not have much to show for on Github. That said, "take-home
assignments" are ideal for evaluation. Hobbies / technologies: Elixir, Python,
Electronics (Arduino, etc), RE (protocols, applications, etc), OSINT,
bicycling, game development, HackTheBox (top 50), smart contracts & EVM
things, guns, 3D printing, lock picking, sci-fi books.

------
erus
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina Remote: Yes, strongly preferred Willing to
relocate: Yes Technologies: GNU/Linux, Bash, Python 3 (Django/Flask), Php,
Git, Docker, Docker Compose, MySQL/MariaDB, Redis, Apache httpd, Nginx,
Gerrit, KVM/QEMU Résumé/CV: by email. Email: erudyn@protonmail.com

I'm looking for a remote job, it could be full time position or specifics
projects.

------
rajs96
Location: New York

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, Javascript, React, Flask, Docker, AWS, NumPy,
Pandas, scikit-learn, Tensorflow, Keras, Flask, SQL.

Resume: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1khCtaVUV-
kuHMU835IvxcMz1...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1khCtaVUV-
kuHMU835IvxcMz15LcLYKbMsawR3PyoJ6U/edit?usp=sharing) Em

Email: rajesh.singh@vanderbilt.edu

------
cr15go
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Currently in San Francisco CA, looking to relocate to Los
Angeles, CA.

Technologies: UI/UX Design and Front-end. HTML/CSS/Java/React/Git

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: cgeee@maildrop.cc

I'm a Visual Designer first, with a passion for coding. In Product design for
the past 5 years, designing and building enjoyable user experiences &
interfaces. Looking for a Creative/Code hybrid position.

------
renholder
Location: Sweden OR Republic of Ireland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (for the right job)

Résumé/CV: Available on request (via email)

Email: codedebugging [(at)] outlook [(dot)] ie

Blog: http [(colon)] [(//)] iseelondoniseefrance [(dot)] se

Languages: C#, C++

Scripting: Python, PowerShell

Experience: 5+ years at a FANG company

Technologies: Windbg, ClrMd, Exchange (2007, 2010, 2016, 2019, Office365),
Active Directory, Git, Azure Dev Ops, Docker, Visual Studio, PyCharm, CLion,
Azure (Cosmos, Service Fabric, etc.)

------
sdan

      Location: Cupertino, CA
      Remote: Worked remote before, willing to do again
      Willing to relocate: As long as its in SF Bay Area
      Technologies: Machine Learning Published Author, Robotics, and Fullstack. Not to mention system architecture and sysadmin work.
      Résumé/CV: https://data.suryad.com/archive/resume.pdf
      Email: dsuryav@gmail.com

------
mlin367
Location: Orange County, CA

Remote: I don't mind

Willing to relocate: location dependent

Technologies: JavaScript ES6, HTML/CSS, React/Redux, Node.js, Express,
MySQL/PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Sass/Scss, jQuery, webpack, Bootstrap, Docker,
Babel, Git, AWS, socket.io

Résumé/CV: You can get from my personal website
[https://matthewlin.info](https://matthewlin.info)

Email: mlin36729@gmail.com

------
mlunt
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Product/Program/Project experience working on a variety of HW
devices both B2B and B2C. Experience in manufacturing. Some Python + SQL +
Android dev (Java). Eager to learn new things.

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/morganwlunt/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/morganwlunt/)

Email: morganwlunt at gmail

------
ari_zerner
Location: Traveling

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Functional programming. Strong in Haskell, some experience with
Clojure, willing to learn new languages. See resume for more.

Resume: [https://github.com/Ari-
Zerner/resume/blob/master/Resume.pdf](https://github.com/Ari-
Zerner/resume/blob/master/Resume.pdf)

Email: ari at zerner dot com

------
ezez

      Location: Vancouver, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No, but willing to travel occasionally
      Technologies: JavaScript/TypeScript, React Native, React Native Web, React
      Résumé/CV: https://elizibin.com
      Email: see above link
    

I'm mostly looking for part-time work (but could consider full-time depending
on the role)

------
claudio-viola
Location: Remote, (London, UK/Europe) Remote: Yes, 1+ year fully remote
experience.

Willing to relocate: not now maybe in the future, if it's somewhere hot and
sunny :)

Technologies: Javascript, Typescript...

CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-
viola/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-viola/)

8+ years backend software engineer experience

------
eof
Location: USA/Remote/Anywhere

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: pytorch, fastai, python, deep learning

Resume: geoffgolder.com/resume.html

Email: hn@geoffgolder.com

Full stack / generalist (certified by triplebyte!
[https://triplebyte.com/certificate/QH5fL2E](https://triplebyte.com/certificate/QH5fL2E))
moving into the ai space. i love it. i'm learning.

------
mmachine
Experience building and managing web apps and subsequent infrastructure for
small firms. Management experience on a team level though not as an
engineering lead.

Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Ruby, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/willislambert/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/willislambert/)

Email: willis.lambert (gmail)

------
roscoebeezie
Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python(Pandas,Numpy, etc)/SAS/R/Mainframe/VBA

Resume: Email if needed

Email: roscoe1245@gmail.com

I'm a Systems Engineer Currently doing work in Mainframe Performance and
capacity planning. I've got a background in analysis/math, but I'm looking for
more of a Data Engineer or software development role. I'd be open to other
possibilities as well.

------
edimaudo
Location: Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:HTML, CSS, Javascript, R, SQL, Python, VBA

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ele02h5b6u0qzx5/Edima_Udo_Resume_o...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ele02h5b6u0qzx5/Edima_Udo_Resume_other.pdf?dl=0)

email: edimaudo@gmail.com

I enjoy tackling tough business problems, automating processes and diving deep
in order to get insights.

------
Kitties

      Location: Ontario, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C#, .NET Core, Angular, ELK Stack, Postgres, SQL Server, Azure/AWS/Google Cloud, ETL/ELT, SSIS/Azure Data Factory
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/brandon-sheppard-9a224a141/
      Email: brandons.519@gmail.com

------
srtplayer
Location: Bergen County, NJ

Remote: Yes and local

Willing to relocate: to Dallas, TX

Technologies: General web app front/back end. Worked on projects with C#, .NET
MVC, Ruby, Rails, Java, Javascript, Node, AngularJS, SQL. Basic mobile
iOS/Android. Can pick up any tool right for the job.

Résumé/CV: US Citizen. 10 years experience.

Email: srtplayer@gmail.com

Interested in organizing knowledge and visualizing data. Remove noise, amplify
signal.

------
rovilay

      Location: Lagos, Nigeria
      Remote:Yes
      Willing to relocate:
      Technologies:Javascript, Python, Nodejs, Reactjs, Redux, Postgresql, Typescript, Socket.io, Vuejs, Golang, MongoDB, Html, css/scss, Graphql, Git, Docker.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/ogooluwa-akinola/
      Email: rovilayjnr01@gmail.com

------
isharamet
Location: Minsk, Belarus

Remote: Yes (although no prior experience)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Scala, Clojure (no production experience), Apache
Hadoop/Spark/Kafka, GCP (certified Google Cloud Data Engineer)/AWS/Azure.

Résumé/CV: [http://isharamet.me/cv-ivan-sharamet.pdf](http://isharamet.me/cv-
ivan-sharamet.pdf)

Email: isharamet@gmail.com

------
begor3
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Past year mostly Python and Ruby, before that a bit of C++,
Erlang/Elixir and Go. Always open to learn new stuff. Currently starting to
dig into Rust.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/birykovegor/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/birykovegor/)

Email: birykovegor@gmail.com

------
mypath
Location: Pristina, Kosovo Remote: YES Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: NodeJS, Angular, Golang, Graphql, RxJS, Typescript, Spring Boot,
Docker, Kubernetes.

Blog: [https://adoilogs.com/](https://adoilogs.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/adoi](https://github.com/adoi)

Email: adonismurati@gmail.com

------
bxEIGHTY8
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, preferably SF or NY

Technologies: Solidity, blockchain, JavaScript, jQuery, HTML/CSS

Product Manager by trade with 5+ years experience scaling startups to over
200,000+ MAUs. Very keen on blockchain tech & looking to work on Product for a
blockchain startup.

Résumé/CV: Please email me at bxeighty8@gmail.com with HackerNews in the
subject line

Email: bxeighty8@gmail.com

------
vishnusharath
Location: Toronto, Canada Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: yes
Technologies:Core Java, Hadoop, Python, R, Teradata, SQL, ETL Résumé/CV: I
have almost 4 years of experience in data warehousing and data modelling. Have
worked on projects in R and Python and now doing a project on Hadoop and Java
Email: vishnusharathr@gmail.com

------
HN_hired_2019
Location: Bay Area

Remote: not preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes, Seattle & other

Technologies:

You are looking for a Data Scientist who is a star with R or maybe a Dev who
is a wiz with PostgreSQL, Kubernetes, Ruby, Python, React Native…well
unfortunately that isn’t me. But as you have already “command F” to here for
one of those terms, stay for another 17 seconds.

You might also need a generalist who can properly represent your up and coming
product to potential clients, create marketing materials that drive home your
value, run user testing, and generally make sure fires are put out …and work
on processes so fewer fires happen.

I cofounded a small startup, made some mistakes with it and learned from them.
A long while ago ran experiential marketing deployments in the field. Just got
back to US a few weeks ago and now looking to devote my skills and experience
towards creating and enhancing value for a company. Willing to do a deep dive
and learn. Travel is ok.

I am newly interested in Computer Vision but am open to most opportunities. If
your company gives out referral bonuses, check out my profile. I am happy for
any intros to your HR if I don’t fit in with your department's specific hiring
needs.

Linkedin: [http://bit.ly/generalist2019](http://bit.ly/generalist2019)

Email: my full name @ gmail

A few more keywords: product, marketing, sales, advocate.

------
user7878

      Note : Looking for Project based work remotely
      Location: India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: ASP.Net | ASP.Net Core | Angular | TypeScript | CSS | SCSS | C# | Azure | AWS | Amazon Marketplace | HubSpot | Third Party API 
      Résumé/CV: Email if intersted
      Email: parthjmistry [at] gmail [dot] com

------
DailyHN
Location: USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Angular, React, Vue JavaScript Frameworks

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/petrobrian/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/petrobrian/)

Need something automated? Want someone to send a weekly newsletter to your
customers/users? Email me directly: Email: brian@angularjobs.com

------
clintfidel

      Location: Nigeria
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Javascript, Nodejs, Ruby on Rails, React, Redux, Postgres, Typescript, Vue, socket.io, mongoDB, HTML, CSS, SASS, graphQL, Git.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/clinton-fidelis-723017138/
      Email:clintfidel@gmail.com

------
cannadayr
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, Bash, SQL, Javascript, Apache2, MariaDB, Postfix, Bind9,
OpenVPN, Varnish, Debian, FreeBSD

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/cannadayr/resume/blob/master/resume.pdf](https://github.com/cannadayr/resume/blob/master/resume.pdf)

Email: cannadayr@gmail.com

------
atum47
Location: Brazil

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Python, php, MySQL, machine learning, computer
vision

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/14V-T8w3zXQ40tsEwv-
EBntP8...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/14V-T8w3zXQ40tsEwv-
EBntP8MGQStWim3maeCFTPlds/edit?usp=drivesdk)

Email: victorqribeiro at gmail

------
sabado225
Location: new jersey, usa

    
    
      Remote: yes
    
      Willing to relocate: yes
    
      Technologies: python, sql  data science stack, some cool adtech targeting and signal processing (temperature) data in the past
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.sugarsync.com/pf/D6373517_08758337_0514804
    
      Email: khan.alistar@gmail.com

------
kellybrookehow
Location: Oakland CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, JIRA, CSPO

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=10JKK2ZK8dj3M0EtLLq3Vl8kXwS...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=10JKK2ZK8dj3M0EtLLq3Vl8kXwStd4sUw)

Email: kellybhoward@gmail.com

Job Title: Product Manager

------
zuzuleinen
Location: Cluj-Napoca, Romania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP(Laravel, Symfony, Zend, Magento), Go, MySQL, PostgreSQL,
Javascript, React.js

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrei-
boar-7aa32ab7/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrei-boar-7aa32ab7/)

Email: andrey.boar@gmail.com

I would be available starting with 1'st of June.

------
caramire
Location: Los Angeles, Ca.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but would rather not.

Technologies: Javascript, HTML, CSS, NERDS stack

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/cayla-
ramirez/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cayla-ramirez/)

email: caylaxnicole [@t] gmail

Just finishing a JavaScript bootcamp program, and looking for a full-stack or
front-end position.

------
kwolter

      Location: Ann Arbor, MI, USA
      Remote: Willing to work something out
      Willing to relocate: yes, with assistance
      Technologies: C/C++, Python, Perl, Shell scripting, Linux, Arduino, basic electronic design and assembly.
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request
      Email: keaneswolter@gmail.com
    

Blog: blog.daemo.nz

------
arvindsingh13

      Location: Delhi, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Vue Js, React Js, Node Js, GoLang, HTML5, CSS3
      Résumé/CV: Upon Request
      Email: heyarviind@gmail.com
    

I love to design & develop beautiful interfaces with over 3 years of
experience. Initial developer of easyview in easyprop.in

------
dhishkaow
Location: Bay Area (prefer South Bay)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Postgres, MongoDB, AWS Lambda, ECS, Docker. Some prior
experience with Javascript (d3.js) and React. Ninja Pandas skills.

Email: mail[at]anushab[dot]com

Resume: Available on request

Currently working on NLP projects in the healthcare domain, background in
building data visualization tools to support international government
statistics.

------
mariocesar
Location: Santa Cruz de la Sierra, Bolivia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Docker, Ansible, JavaScript, ES6/7, MongoDB, React, Vue,
PostgreSQL, AWS, Django, aiohttp

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariocesar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariocesar/)

Email: mariocesar.c50 @ gmail.com

Years of experience: 10+

~~~
mariocesar
I'm looking for long term work, I have been working remotely and partially in-
location, I'm willing for relocating if the opportunity is great.

You can get an idea of my coding skills, by looking at my Github profile
[https://github.com/mariocesar](https://github.com/mariocesar), I often post
code snippets in
[https://gist.github.com/mariocesar](https://gist.github.com/mariocesar)

# What is my stronger skill?

Django and python based projects. I have been working with Django so many
years that I know how to manage myself quickly to start and complete a project
quickly.

# What are the most recent skills that I'm excited right now?

aiohttp. I have been working doing "real-time" apps with node.js and switching
to aiohttp was a production high jump getting back to python to build these
apps with aiohttp. I also have enjoyed learning Vue to make large
applications, I still enjoy React however, the internals of Vue really clicks
with me.

# Somethings that made me happy recently?

My latest Recommendation in Linkedin.

------
saelamin
Location: Atlanta

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full stack developer and designer. PHP, Laravel, Javascript,
React, HTML, CSS

Resume/CV: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com) \- 15 years total
programming experience, 10+ years building for the web, 5 years technology and
strategy consulting

Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

------
clojurestan
Location: Cincinnati, OH

Remote: Yes (currently working remote)

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python, Clojure, Spark, React, Web apps, big data. Want to get
into React Native.

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathan-
brown-712b5612/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathan-brown-712b5612/)

Email: (contact via linkedin)

------
hhuang44
Location: SF/Bay Area

Remote: Ok

Willing to relocate: No

I graduated from UC Berkeley a year ago with a degree in Social Welfare and
have since taught myself to code. Please check out my work at moodcalendar.com
and giveandseek.com . Mostly focused on frontend but have been studying CS
fundamentals as well and am willing to try new technologies. Thanks!

Email: lplorkah@gmail.com

~~~
hhuang44
Oops, mymoodcalendar.com

------
Kiau8x
Location: Mexico City, Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java/Swift/Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vQ_sN733sgy_h5h7etBqE5eUvXW...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vQ_sN733sgy_h5h7etBqE5eUvXW9Q2kQ/view?usp=sharing)

Email: kawaswim@gmail.com

Looking for internship opportunities.

------
rodcoelho
Location: NYC

    
    
      Remote: No
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes, to Bay Area, SoCal, San Diego
    
      Technologies: Python(Flask/Django), JavaScript
    
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/rodcoelho  https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodcoelho/
    
      Email: rod.de.coelho@gmail.com

------
rarzan

      Location: Nepal
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Occasional flyby.
      Technologies: Go, Python, Nodejs, Kafka, RabbitMQ, ELK, K8s, Docker
      Résumé/CV: Send me an email!
      Email: aarjan.baskota@gmail.com
      Send me an email and I'll be more than happy to send my CV or my LinkedIn.

------
kflansburg
Location: Chicago Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: AWS,
Google Cloud, Python, Kubernetes, Spark, Kafka, Docker, Terraform, Rust
Resume: [http://bit.ly/2uEtV6B](http://bit.ly/2uEtV6B) Email: kevin.flansburg
[at] gmail [dot] com

------
di4na
Location: France, Jura Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Elixir, Postgres, AWS, Erlang, React Résumé/CV:
[https://www.softwaremaxims.com/resume](https://www.softwaremaxims.com/resume)
Email: depierre.thomas@gmail.com

------
eyezick
Location: NYC area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node.js, Javascript, Ethereum, Blockchain, React, AWS, Mocha,
SQL

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PaHqTYy9YB7RQjl5WT6yPTobKWs...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PaHqTYy9YB7RQjl5WT6yPTobKWssI0Kj/view)

Email: isaac at eyezick.com

------
rusrushal13
Location: Bengaluru, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Elastic Search, PostgreSQL, Docker, Kubernetes

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/tdndt5fy7xhi5e1/Rushal_Resume.pdf?...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/tdndt5fy7xhi5e1/Rushal_Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: rusrushal13@gmail.com

------
gaddferreira
Location: Brazil, traveling

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Go, Javascript, PHP, C, C++. Good knowledge on all the tooling
and frameworks of those ecosystems.

Résumé/CV: [https://ferreira.dev](https://ferreira.dev)

Email: guilherme@ferreira.dev

I have almost 10 years experience in many different domains in software
engineering.

------
cloverich
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Unlikely

Technologies: React, Typescript

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nGijNxjaZZViQ3nFvo9e-hW87XK...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nGijNxjaZZViQ3nFvo9e-hW87XKi9goy/view?usp=sharing)

Email: cloverich@gmail.com

------
timwaagh
Location: Utrecht, Netherlands

Remote: can make this work

Willing to relocate: in principle

Tech: Java/AEM/linux/python at the moment. I have worked in many other stacks
as well.

Resume: available upon request.

Email: timwaagh@gmail.com

I work on a portal for a bank which is important but under-appreciated work. I
am feeling the drag so i would not mind a good opportunity.

------
tchaffee
Location: Sao Paulo, Brazil Remote: Preferred Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Javascript (usually in top 10% on Stackoverflow), HTML, CSS,
React, Redux, Git, Node, MongoDB, SQL, Linux (very strong), D3, Bootstrap, and
much more. Resume/CV: email me Email: tc@toddbiz.com

------
scottmotte

      Location: Los Angeles
      Remote: ok
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: Ruby, Rails, NodeJS and much more
      Résumé/CV: http://www.scottmotte.com/assets/resume.pdf
      Email: scott@scottmotte.com
    
      Your cross-functional engineer. $150/hr.

------
chaozhang

      Location: Chicago, IL
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies:Python, SQL, C++, MS Excel, Linux, Machine learning
      Résumé/CV:https://www.dropbox.com/s/w0xp97i4dcogygk/Resume-ChaoZhang.pdf?dl=0
      Email: chaozhang770@gmail.com

------
sralbert42
I am a recent CS grad looking for a full-time position.

Location: Indianapolis, IN

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C, C++, Linux

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1k1gjVYvcKdVCPhNpu9QQAH5_iE...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1k1gjVYvcKdVCPhNpu9QQAH5_iEk6ORnG)

Email: sralbert42@gmail.com

------
maxhallinan

      Location: Munich, Germany
      Remote: Yes (remote only)
      Willing to relocate: n/a
      Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Elm, Haskell
      Email: maxhallinan <at> gmail.com
    

I'm looking for small web development contracts (1 - 40 hours). Resume on
request.

------
spartakos87
Location: Athens, Greece

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Android(Kotlin), Java, Scala, Clojure, Lisp, Haskell,
Flutter, Keras, sklearn, scrapy, BeautifulSoup

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/serepasf](https://www.linkedin.com/in/serepasf)

Email: serepasf@gmail.com

------
raztogt21
Location: Monterrey, México

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Frontend development (Proficient at Vue)

Résumé/CV:Email: www.hectorpalomares.com

4+ years of experience focused on frontend development. I build most of my
projects using Vue, and currently learning React. I'm up for
contractual/freelance work or full-time remote positions.

------
canthonytucci
My sharpest tools are probably problem exploration/"solution design"/"Product
Owner"/"Tech Lead" type work.

I'm a decent (and disciplined) developer but I work slowly on my own and am
much better at helping a team find solutions than actual code authorship. At
least compared to some of the people I have had the good fortune to work with.

Spending too much of past 8 years here on HN has encouraged me to become
grade-A generalist with exposure to lots of different tech and ideas, but also
left me pining to work on something really exciting, or at least with a team
of great people.

In an ideal world something helping animals would be top of the list, followed
by something related to music/instruments.

\------

 _Location:_ NY

 _Remote:_ Yes

 _Willing to relocate:_ No

 _Technologies:_ PM/Dev Management/Architecture soft-skilly stuff, Salesforce,
JavaScript, AWS, iOS (rusty but many fond memories here)

 _Résumé /CV:_
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/canthonytucci/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/canthonytucci/)

 _Email:_ chris (at) tuc.ci

------
ronihe
Location:San Francisco, CA, USA Remote:YES Willing to relocate: YES
Technologies: Javascript, Python, React, Redux, etc. Résumé/CV:
[http://ronihe.com/](http://ronihe.com/) Email:herongrong2011@gmail.com

------
sasuke11

      Location: Bangalore, India
    
      Remote: No
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Java, JavaScript, Python, C++, C
    
      Résumé/CV: https://benimadhab11.github.io/resume/Beni_Resume_External.pdf
    
      Email: benimadhab11@gmail.com

------
mekicha
Location: Moscow, Russia. Remote:Yes Willing to relocate:Yes
Technologies:Python(Django, Flask), Nodejs, Docker, SQL Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/mekicha/my_cv](https://github.com/mekicha/my_cv)

------
Teichopsia
Location: Panama city.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes, preferably Europe. Even better, Germany.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript, Python.

Résumé/CV:
[https://teichopsia.gitlab.io/cv/](https://teichopsia.gitlab.io/cv/)

Email: anthomelanous -> Ouroboros a -> hotmail

------
watertrash
Location: Reno, NV

Remote: Not now

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React.js, Java, MySQL, Spring

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jackson-
melcher-04817a139/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jackson-melcher-04817a139/)

Email: jacksonmelcher@protonmail.com

------
madhurir

       Location: San Jose, California 
    
       Remote: Yes 
    
       Willing to relocate: No 
    
       Technologies: Java/J2EE, Python, SQL, Data Science 
    
       Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/marupaa 
    
       Email: madhuri dot rupaakula at gmail.com

------
MHM5000
Location: Tehran, Iran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Linux, Electron, Reactjs, Angularjs, Postgres, MySQL,
etc.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/)

Email: gerdoo1397@gmail.com

------
Codango
Location: Abuja, Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies: React, VueJs, Vanilla JavaScript, Typescript, PHP, Laravel,
Java, MySQL, Postgres, AWS, Docker.

Resume/CV: [https://verem-portfolio.herokuapp.com](https://verem-
portfolio.herokuapp.com)

Email: verem.dugeri@gmail.com

------
algoexpt
Location: Seoul

Remote: Strong yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (to Singapore)

Technologies: Mathematical optimization (e.g. cplex) and various local search
heuristics. My main skill is in translating a business problem (in n supply
chain optimization) into something that can be modeled.

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: algoexpt@gmail.com

~~~
algoexpt
I have 12 years of experience, first as a systems software developer, then as
a data analyst /optimization expert.

For the last 4 years I've been leading teams in APAC deliver supply chain
optimization models for our customers in the region.

------
happppy
Location: Islamabad, Pakistan

Remote: NO

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Nodejs, React, Vuejs, Angular 5+, Socket.io, redis, Php, Laravel

Résumé/CV:
[https://pk.linkedin.com/in/ahmadrza](https://pk.linkedin.com/in/ahmadrza)

Email: ahmdrzalifa[at]gmail[dot]com

------
hagg3n
Location: Brazil Remote: Only Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Rails, Go,
JS, Node, React, Docker, TDD, UX Résumé/CV:
[https://arthur.crz.li](https://arthur.crz.li) Email: arthur@corenzan.com

------
pizzabear123
Location: Currently Rome, Italy Remote: Yes, I am looking for a remote job
Willing to relocate: Yes, depending on offer Technologies: C#, .Net, Alexa
Custom Skills, SQL Server, MySQL, ETL, AWS, Python, javascript, Node.js,
Email: pm me

------
hannahc
Location: Brooklyn, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, React, jQuery, PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://codehannah.nyc/img/my_resume_public.pdf](https://codehannah.nyc/img/my_resume_public.pdf)

Email: hecarnes[at]gmail.com

------
breakpointalpha
Location: Orlando, Fl

Remote: Yes, please.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Python, Javascript, SQL.

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/philip-
carter-77982853/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/philip-carter-77982853/)

Email: philiplicarter@gmail.com

------
satvikpendem
Location: East Coast, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python : TensorFlow, Keras, Pandas, Other machine learning and
data science related libraries ; Web technologies : React, Vue, Node, other JS
etc.

Resume:

My name is Satvik Pendem and I run a machine learning dev agency called Aria
Labs ([https://arialabs.io](https://arialabs.io)).

We primarily use Python and associated libraries for machine learning related
tasks (Tensorflow, Keras, Pandas, etc), and we also create web apps (React,
Vue, Node, etc) that combine the backend machine learning predictions with a
great user interface to make a cohesive product rather than simply a trained
model.

Here are some problems that we've solved in the past:

\- Client (a big consulting company with many employees traveling) wanted a
messenger app to book flights and hotels directly from various messengers such
as Slack. We used NLP to automatically parse and identify intent for the
incoming data from these messengers, searched optimal flight and hotel combos,
sent the data back through the messengers, and automatically booked these
flights and hotels if wanted, saving hours of manual searching by executive
assistants and generating 20% more billable hours.

\- Client (an Amazon product seller) wanted to raise and lower prices based on
product demand in real time. We built a custom solution that would analyze
many factors on Amazon to figure out when and under which conditions to set a
specific price for each product. This generated more than $10 million over the
previous year for this client.

\- Clients (lab scientists) wanted to efficiently clean and categorize lab
research data. We ran OCR on the handwriting, and used NLP to categorize the
types of data from a previous training dataset with a 95% accuracy level.

Email: satvik@arialabs.io

------
humbfool2

      Location: India
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: JS, IIOT, IOT, HTML, PHP, VHDL, Verilog, Embedded, Networks, Python
    
      Résumé/CV: https://bsid.io/skills/
    
      Email: mail@bsid.io

------
vasilakisfil
Looking for exciting new opportunities.

Location: Stockholm, Sweden

Remote: Depending on the role

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Voip/Webrtc, Elixir/Erlang, Distributed Systems

Resume/CV: [http://tinyurl.com/y6ghay5q](http://tinyurl.com/y6ghay5q)

Email: in my resume

------
adi4213
Location : San Diego Remote : Yes, preferred Willing to relocate : Yes
Technologies : ML+Backend+Frontend : tensorflow/pytorch/keras, python, react
Resume : e-mail if needed email : aditya[dot]mookerjee[at]gmail[dot].com

------
abrie
Location: Atlanta

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML/CSS/ES6+, Go, Python, C#, Rails, Devops

Resume/CV: Please contact. Or visit github.com/abrie

Email: hiring@abrie.fastmail.com

Adaptable, motivated, and disciplined developer. Inventive and creative when
necessary. 15+ years experience.

------
pabbasian

      Location: Essen, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: .net, node, sql, frontend
      Résumé/CV: http://www.pabbasian.com/payman-cv.pdf
      Email: info_at_pabbasian.com

------
sidyapa
Location : Bangalore

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies : HTML, CSS, JS, NODE, REACT, MYSQL, Devops, Frontend. Looking
for a Product Manager role.

Resume : [https://sid.wtf/resume.pdf](https://sid.wtf/resume.pdf)

Email : hi@sid.wtf

------
thtthings
Location: Vancouver or Remote

Relocate: Maybe to California only. Prefer Vancouver

Work Auth: Candian PR/ H1b transfer

Tech: c#,.Net, Javascript, distributed systems, rabbitmq etc. Can learn a
language and come up to speed in a couple days

Email: Reply here with contact info.

------
bk81
Location: Israel

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Vue, React, Node, SQL, NoSQL, Kafka, Redis, ElasticStack,
SQLite, Arduino

Resume: [http://bit.ly/2OXfRyx](http://bit.ly/2OXfRyx)

Email: boris.kogan81@gmail.com

------
mrunmayee
Location : Netherlands

Remote : No

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies : UX design, UI design, Visual Design | Software : Sketch app,
Illustrator, Adobe XD, Photoshop, Marvel app, Invision app, After effects etc.

Resume / CV : Kindly email me

Email : mrunmayee3@gmail.com

------
povertyworld

      Location: NY Metro
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Continental USA
      Technologies: Swift, Kotlin, Java, iOS, Android, GIS
    
      Looking to join a humble team of 996ers, not a rockstar

------
maximp
Product-driven full-stack/front-end engineer with a background in product
management. I'm happiest when I build impactive, memorable experiences
directly for the users - external or internal (dev tools). Happy to work on-
site or remote. My strengths are a keen sense for user needs and ability to
communicate complex technical concepts simply.

Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, to SF/Seattle/Boston/Denver/Boulder/LA Technologies:
Node.js/JavaScript/React/Vue/MongoDB/Rails/Ruby

Résumé/CV:
[https://maximpekarsky.com/assets/Max_Pekarsky_Resume.pdf](https://maximpekarsky.com/assets/Max_Pekarsky_Resume.pdf)

Email: pekarsky.maxim@gmail.com

------
bgeo
Location: Virgnia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, JavaScript/TypeScript, C#, SQL

Résumé/CV: [https://brianbrown.dev/about](https://brianbrown.dev/about)

Email: brbrowngeo@gmail.com

------
mezerotm
Location: Lawrenceville, Georgia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, mongoDB, Vue.js, Python, Linux

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/NFRdpK](https://goo.gl/NFRdpK)

Email: mezerotm@gmail.com

------
dwurry
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Over 20 years experience SQL/NoSQL with Java/Python with Oracle
Core Tech and CTO/VP of Engineering experience.

Resume: available on request

email dwurry at gmail.com

------
staticfish

      Location: Seattle, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Android (Sr.)
      Résumé/CV: angel.co/danieldroid
      Email: daniel@staticfish.com

~~~
bobpappas
Your resume link returns a 404 on angel.co

------
jason_slack
Location: Upstate, New York

Remote: Preferred, but open

Willing to relocate: Yes for the right fit

Technologies: C++ (finance, game development, anything) (English or Chinese
reading/writing but not speaking)

Email: slackmoehrle@gmail.com

------
jgj
Location: Eastern PA

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes, but would rather not

Technologies: Typescript, Node, React, Vue, C#, SQL, GraphQL

Resume: > 10 years experience, full stack. Previously @ Amazon, currently @
Toptal.

Email: jay@subdes.co

------
devs1993
Location: Chennai, India

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails & React Native

Résumé/CV: [http://i-am.dev/](http://i-am.dev/)

Email: davidjuly93@gmail.com

------
rjrjensen
Location: Des Moines, Iowa, United States of America

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: C#, .Net Framework, .Net Core, ASP.NET MVC, SQL, JavaScript,
Java, Python

Résumé/CV: Provided upon request

Email: rjrj.software@gmail.com

------
nimeshneema
Location: Indore, India

Remote: Flexible

Willing to relocate: Yes

Résumé/CV: [https://nimeshneema.com](https://nimeshneema.com)

Email: nimeshneema@gmail.com

------
noeski
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, C++, Obj-C, Swift, Unity

Résumé/CV: [https://noeski.com](https://noeski.com)

Email: noeski@gmail.com

------
bettycf
Location: Bolivia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Wagtail, django-oscar, Ansible, Gitlab, React,
Vue, AWS, Digital Ocean

Email: betty.cflores @ humanzilla.com

~~~
bettycf
I lead and manage a small team of developers that love to build successful
projects. We especially enjoy building Django projects and Publishing tools
for websites, taking care also of the SEO/SEM tasks.

We can work doing sysadmin work for hosting python applications, including
CI/CD, create Rest API's, Implementing Web Design or any website theme you
bought in sites like themeforest.net we can use them, we also do work in React
and Vue, we also do SEO/SEM management making sure you are all cover.

------
agumonkey
I'm still curious if it's possible to have test interviews to gauge required
levels. pm me if you know more.

------
pudugg
location: Baton Rouge, LA

Remote: Not preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Molecular Modeling, Machine Learning, Python, C/C++

Résumé/CV: [https://pudu.io/Pu_CV.pdf](https://pudu.io/Pu_CV.pdf)

Email: pudugg@gmail.com

------
JabrZer0

      Location: SF Bay Area
      Remote: ok
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: Hardware Program Management (EPM/OPM/NPI)
      Résumé/CV: email for resume, or LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/jordanebrooks/
      Email: jordanebrooks+hn_apr19@gmail.com

------
Kilonzus
looking for summer internship

Location:Reno, NV

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++ (opencv), Java (jsp, servlets), Python (pandas, numpy), HTML

Résumé/CV:Available upon request

Email: officialkilonzo-at-gmail.com

------
ypkuby
Location: Toronto, ON, Canada

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Dependant to position, country, and requirements of
relocation.

Technologies: HTML/CSS, JS/TS, C++/C, PHP, .NET, SQL (MySQL/MariaDB,
PostgreSQL)

Email: mike@kuby.ca

Blog: [https://kuby.ca/](https://kuby.ca/)

Tl;dr about me:

I've been developing ever since I was a kid, I'm currently a senior software
engineer who's open for a change of pace. I've got a wife, an incredible 1yo
son, and a puppy. I don't take no for an answer, I've got this building spirit
which can't be silenced. I strive for perfection, and I'm not afraid to speak
my mind.

------
Haitischmock
Location: Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Email: haitischmock@gmail.com

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Edinburgh, UK or remote | Full stack web & mobile software
consultant

Portfolio: [https://www.seanw.org/](https://www.seanw.org/)

Email: sw@seanw.org

\-----

Summary: Currently self-employed but interested in seeing what's out there -
I'm a software consultant with 10+ years of experience who can take your web
or mobile project from concept to delivery. I've assisted well known global
companies like Just Eat and Triumph Motorcycles, created my own commercially
successful apps and have a PhD from Edinburgh University so you can rely on me
to deliver high-quality solutions on schedule. I can take charge of
requirements gathering, design and development for apps, web services and MVPs
as well as giving recommendations on solution design, software architecture
and team workflow improvements.

\-----

Previous work experience: Full stack development (JavaScript, TypeScript,
Python, PHP, Java, OCaml), modern web frameworks (Express, Vue, React,
WordPress, Django), mobile app development (Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova),
cloud hosting (AWS, Google, Heroku, Firebase) and website optimisation
(performance, security & SEO).

\-----

Portfolio: I've independently created two commercially successful apps where I
was responsible for the concept, design, development, graphic design, UX and
marketing.

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
a website auditor browser extension that checks 100s of pages at time against
50+ SEO, speed and security web best practices. This included developing a
system for subscription based payments and authoring a modern web best
practices guide
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).
Technologies: TypeScript, Vue, Node, Express, Firebase, Netlify, Paddle.

[ Rated 4.9/5, 20K+ active users, 100s of paying subscribers ]

\- Fresco for Android (see [https://www.seanw.org/](https://www.seanw.org/)),
a digital painting app which was one of the first on the platform to support
layers. Features customisable brushes, image filters and robust
undo/redo/autosave while being highly optimised for devices with low
resources. Technologies: Java, C, JNI.

[ Rated 4/5, 500K+ free downloads, 10K+ copies sold ]

\-----

See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for my portfolio, client
endorsements and more on my background.

Email sw@seanw.org with details about your project so we can arrange a call
and work towards a quote. I'll get back to you within one working day.

------
azdev
Location: MI

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Sure

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, SAAS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.jakeOcean.com](https://www.jakeOcean.com)

Email: mail@jakeocean.com

I am looking to shift gears a bit and work on a new project. I've spent most
of the last 5 years doing contract work via an agency for startups and Fortune
500s

